# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  [lapin] problème de dents : boule sous la mâchoire...

## miouz

Bonjour, après 2 occlusions intestinales et 1 ulcère à l'oeil... il y a 3 /4 jours j'ai senti une boule sous la mâchoire de mon lapin nain bélier. 
Je rentre donc à l'instant du véto qui me dit qu'il y a 99% de chance que ça soit sa dent qui pousse vers le bas    ::  . Il a déjà pas mal de souci de dents : ses incisives poussent à une vitesse... au lieux que ses dents du haut passent par dessus ses dents du bas elles étaient face à face, maintenant c'est l'inverse ses dents du bas commencent à passer par dessus celles du haut malgré une coupe régulière...

L'état de ses dents :


Bref Loukoum passe une radio mardi matin pour voir si c'est bien ses molaires qui lui donne une boule. Si c'était le cas la solution de la véto est donc de lui arracher ses 4 molaires du fond pour que ça soit parallèle et du coup du lui arracher les 4 incisives.
J'ai vu sur le site de marguerite que l'arrachage des molaires étaient très risqué et devait être fait par un spécialiste.

Je me dirige vers vous pour avoir des témoignages sur des lapins qui ont subit cette opération et surtout un bon véto : est-ce douloureux ? (j'imagine que oui...), les risques sont t-ils élevés ? Comment se passe l'après opération? Comment se débrouille un lapin sans incisives ? etc.
J'habite entre Brest et Quimper dans le Finistère (29) et pourrais me déplacer jusqu'à Nantes s'il le faut. 
SVP pouvez-vous me communiquer par MP les adresses des vétos NAC en Bretagne ?

Le loulou :



J'ai trop peur ...     ::

----------


## sabine-ti

virginy connait un veto NAC sur nantes je crois demande lui !je peut pas t'aider mais mais  :bisous3:  courage

----------


## sab_

tu peux demander à [email=veto@margueritecie.org:3g2qvvvo]veto@margueritecie.org[/email:3g2qvvvo] !

Il a quoi comme alimentation ton lapin? 

Ses incisives sont limées régulièrement? Le véto a regardé les dents du fond avec un otoscope? 

La boule, c'est un abcès? Il faut le cureter?

----------


## miouz

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai déjà fait la demande sur Marguerite, j'ai eu quelques adresses mais je préférerais en avoir plusieurs pour pouvoir sonder et trouver le "meilleur".   ::  

Loukoum est nourrit depuis petit au cuni complete le matin + légumes le soir + foin mais il n'en raffole pas. Ce qui me parait bizarre c'est que les problèmes de molaires surviennent apparemment sur des lapins de 3/4 ans et nourrits essentiellement de graines, hors Loukoum n'a pas 2 an 1/2 et a des légumes tous les soirs ...

Pour les incisives je lui les coupais régulièrement (celles du bas) car elles s'usaenit qu'à moitié, du coup la coupe était facile car ce n'était pas épais. Mais depuis ses dents d'en bas sont passées par dessus celle du haut, du coup je ne peux plus les couper, d'autant plus que c'est plus dangereux.

La véto regarde régulièrement ses dents du fond et là, ses molaires apparement commencent à partir vers l'intérieur de la bouche, mais ça apparemment c'est plus courant et ça se lime bien. Par contre elle n'a pas pu voir les molaires du fond car d'autres dents l'empêchait de les voir. 

Concernant la boule (de la taille d'un pois chiche) elle se situe juste en dessous des molaires, la véto croit donc que c'est la molaire qui pousse vers le bas et fait donc une boule, la radio en dira un peu plus. Je préfèrerais un abcès.

Sinon pour le moment il a la patate et mange bien (j'humidifie quand même les cuni complete pour ne pas le faire souffrir si c'est le cas...)

Merci encore.
Bon apm

----------


## miouz

J'ai déposer Loukoum ce matin à la clinique pour la radio, je le récupère en fin d'après-midi ou même avant s'il s'est bien réveillé.
Le verdict tout à l'heure    ::

----------


## clairette57

Courage !




> Je me dirige vers vous pour avoir des témoignages sur des lapins qui ont subit cette opération et surtout un bon véto : est-ce douloureux ? (j'imagine que oui...), les risques sont t-ils élevés ? Comment se passe l'après opération? Comment se débrouille un lapin sans incisives ? etc.


Mon lapin (qui est maintenant décédé suite a ces problèmes) a connu cette opé et de nombreuses autres ... Il n'avais plus aucune dents de devant mais s'en sortait tout de même très bien ! (j'avais ouvert un sujet sur lui dans cette rubrique, si ca peut t'aider a comprendre son histoire, comparer etc je peux te le retrouver)
On lui mixé tout ses aliments (et en même temps : hop l'antibio dedans !   )
Je n'ai pris aucune photos des abcès et de leur évolution après mais s'était pas beau et c'est cela qui l'a tué...
Après, si ca peut te rassurer, il avait un lourd passé de maltraitance et ses soucis ont été pris assez tard. De plus, aucun antiobio ne marchaient sur lui, ce qui ne sera pas forcement le cas de ton lapin ! 
Si tu as des questions, n'hesittes pas

----------


## clairette57

> Loukoum est nourrit depuis petit au cuni complete le matin + légumes le soir + foin mais il n'en raffole pas. Ce qui me parait bizarre c'est que les problèmes de molaires surviennent apparemment sur des lapins de 3/4 ans et nourrits essentiellement de graines, hors Loukoum n'a pas 2 an 1/2 et a des légumes tous les soirs ...


Sur ce cas ca ne vient pas du tout de toi, les lapins sont tellement modifiés pour etre de plus en plus petit ...

----------


## clairette57

Dsl du flood




> Sinon pour le moment il a la patate et mange bien (j'humidifie quand même les cuni complete pour ne pas le faire souffrir si c'est le cas...)


Pablo mangeait très bien ses cuni sans eau, essaye peut etre sans (il devait les sucer) je pense que c'est mieux non ? Niveau digestion ??

----------


## sab_

> J'ai déposer Loukoum ce matin à la clinique pour la radio, je le récupère en fin d'après-midi ou même avant s'il s'est bien réveillé.
> Le verdict tout à l'heure


Courage! 

C'est peut être génétique? 
Difficile à dire en effet...

----------


## miouz

Bonjour et merci de vos réponses.

J'ai récupéré Loukoum à 15h20 hier après-midi.
Le diagnostic a donc été confirmé par la radio : c'est bien une dent qui pousse vers le bas et apparemment elle touche déjà l'os...   ::    j'ai vu sur internet que c'était encore plus délicat à traité et que les risques de récidives été élevés...

Le vétérinaire m'a donné un dossier d'hospitalisation et m'oriente du coup vers le Dr RISI à Nantes.
Sur le dossier il y a marqué qu'il s'agit d'une masse suite à une dent jugale perforante mandibule D et d'une malocclusion incisives et que du coup mon véto voulait une extraction de dents.
Il m'a donné du meta***** dans le cas où il y aurait des signes de douleurs.
Mais sinon pour le moment il se porte bien et mange bien, son poids est constant et il ne semble pas souffrir.

Je vais donc téléphoné au Dr Risi pour mettre toutes nos chance de notre côté et prendre RDV pour lundi et avoir son avis. Je suis quand même pessimiste quant aux chances de récidive. Si ce taux est élevé, est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'essayer quand même ? et à quel prix ? en sachant que je me suis renseigné et qu'une simple visite est de 45 et qu'il souhaite le gardé minimum 2 jours si complications par opérations, en sachant qu'il y en aura certainement plusieurs et que j'habite à plus de 3h00 du cabinet, c'est la grosse merde.
Quels choix s'offre à moi... à vrai dire là je suis perdue...
 ::

----------


## Axelle.C

N'hésite pas à parler de tout ça avec ton véto!
Dis lui que tu hésites, à cause du taux de récidive. Il saura peut-être te donner de chiffres   :hein2:

----------


## miouz

Oui on en parlera enfin mon copain car je ne pourrais pas y aller lundi...
J'ai pris du coup RDV pour 14h30, j'essaie de ne pas stresser en attendant...   :? 

C'est vraiment la poisse, j'ai déjà dépensé une fortune pour Loukoum = une castration, 2 traitements pour 2 ralentissements du transit critiques, un ulcère à l'il, sans compter les vaccins, j'espère qu'on ne va pas me dire qu'il est condamné : tout ça pour rien !    ::    il n'a que 2 ans !

Sinon pour Clairette67, je lui donne ses cuni sans les humidifier maintenant car après réflexion, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit trop gêné je préfère qu'il continue à user ses molaires...

Si ça vous dit que je mette les radio sur le post dites-le moi    ::  

Allez je vais essayer d'aller travailler...   ::

----------


## Axelle.C

Je connais ça, quand ma lapine était petite j'ai enchaîné les frais véto aussi : plusieurs constipations, stérilisation, ...
Mais aujourd'hui ma lapine va "bien" et je ne regrette rien.
J'espère que tu connaîtras ce bonheur    ::  

Tiens nous au courant pour ton loulou,
Et oui les radios c'est toujours intéressant à voir    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## clairette57

Ok pour les cunis, tu fais bien tant qu'il peut manger solide, autant qu'il le fasse  
Sinon, je n'ai jamais été confronté a ton soucis mais je sais pas si ca vaut moins bien qu'un abcès, c'est très long a traiter et suffit que ton lapin s'affaiblisse a cause des opé et il en meurt le plupart du temps  
Courage ! 
Ton véto actuel ne peut apparemment pas soigner le souçis de ton lapin si il t'envoie autre part ?
Tu peux peut etre t'arranger avec le "nouveau" véto pour le prix ? (45 la visite se fou pas de la gu**** des gens ...)

----------


## Jessi

Ce véto est bien tu peux lui faire confiance, demande-lui son avis,  c'est sûr que là ça devient grave si la dent pousse dans l'os, il faut très vite intervenir.
Bon courage surtout.

----------


## Axelle.C

> Tu peux peut etre t'arranger avec le "nouveau" véto pour le prix ? (45 la visite se fou pas de la gu**** des gens ...)


Le mien demande 40   :hein2: 
Mais il fait des facilités de paiement

----------


## clairette57

40 ca me parait hyper cher, après c'est peut etre les prix part chez toi ?
Chez nous c'est même pas le tarif d'une consultation gros chien (ou alors max) d'un véto "normal" (on a un super vto qui nous fait de super prix, on pae rarement une consultation complète  

Miouz, comme dit plus haut le mieux c'est d'agir vite, car ca évolue très vite aussi 
Si tu veux/peux, tu peux mettre les radios (j'avoue que j'ai du mal a imaginer le truc ....) encore une fois courage, si lo's est touché essaye de lui donenr pas mal d'aliments fortifiants pour éviter qu'il perde du poids et qu'il supporte ainsi bien les opé et la suite des évènements

----------


## miouz

Voilà 2 radios différentes : en gros la flèche du bas montre la dent qui pose problème et on voit que le minuscule os de la mâchoire n'est plus "droit" du fait de la molaire qui "pousse". (on voit légèrement la boule sur la deuxième radio seulement.)
La flèche du haut montre une dent qui a l'air de pousser également vers le haut ce coup çi car les racines des molaires ne sont pas alignées...
Sinon, on vois bien que ses premières molaires ne se "frottent" plus correctement lorsqu'il mange....





Voilà j'espère que ça sera enrichissant pour vous. Moi avec toutes ses radios je pourrais bientôt me faire un album photo ! (j'espère pas un album souvenir).   ::  
Sinon je le pèse 3 fois par jour et son poids est stable, je lui donne beaucoup plus de graines que d'habitude, alors vous pensez : il est content !
Puis pour ma véto habituelle, elle m'a clairement dit qu'elle n'était pas apte à faire ce genre d'intervention et qu'il fallait le faire avec un professionnel.

----------


## Kyt's

> Puis pour ma véto habituelle, elle m'a clairement dit qu'elle n'était pas apte à faire ce genre d'intervention et qu'il fallait le faire avec un professionnel.


C'est très honnête de sa part (ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas de tous) et elle t'a envoyé vers une bonne adresse.
Courage   :bisous3:

----------


## clairette57

Merci pour ses radios, je comprends mieux le soucis maintenant ! 
Surtout, ne te culpabilise pas si tu ne le pèse pas 3f/jours, une fois pour moi ca parait déjà bien  
Sinon, tu ne connais personne chez qui te pourrais rester pendant l'hospitalisation de ton lapin chez le "nouveau" véto ? (si tu as l'emploie du temps qui le permet bien sur)

----------


## miouz

Oui je pourrais le peser qu'une fois par jour, mais ça me rassure    ::   puis du moment que ça ne le stress pas !

Sinon malheureusement je n'ai ni la famille ni nos emplois respectifs qui nous permettent à moi et mon ami de rester sur place...   :? 
Par contre, j'ai soumis ce problème à l'assistante véto hier et elle m'a répondu qu'il pouvait garder Loukoum plusieurs nuits sans frais supplémentaires si je ne pouvais pas le chercher en temps prévu.

Donc en gros à ce que j'ai compris : on l'emmène lundi : consultation + 2ème radio si besoin. Ensuite devis + discutions autour du risque de l'opé et du taux de récidives. Ensuite ben dans le pire des cas on le ramène dès le lundi et on ne l'opère pas ou alors on le laisse et opération. 
Si opération le lundi ou mardi et si il est prêt pour le mercredi ou le jeudi ben les nuitées supplémentaires à partir du moment ou il est prêt sont "gratuites" donc je pourrais le récupérer le vendredi (mon jour de repos).
Mais bon apparemment il faudrait 2 voire 3 opérations donc on n'est pas sorti de là....

Du toutes manières je vous tiens au courant.
Merci pour votre soutient.

----------


## clairette57

Je comprend que ca puisse rassurer  
Essaye de ne pas trop d'inquiéter d'ici là (facile a dire je sais ...), et si ca peut te rassure d'avantage, un lapin en forme peut supporter facilement deux ou trois opé (après a voir celons le temps de l'intervention), le miens en a eu au moins une dizaine (on n'avait pas le choix...)
Je ne sais plus si tu l'a déja fait op ? Mais oublie pas de lui proposer a manger la veille/avant ect

----------


## Axelle.C

Ce ne serait pas plus mal de le laisser en hospitalisation quelques jours  :hein2: 
Parce que comme tu habites loin, si il y a un soucis tu ne pourras pas agir rapidement. 

Je pense bien à vous 2 en tous cas   :bisous3:

----------


## miouz

Bon bah voilà mon loulou est parti ce matin avec mon copain et sa maman.
Ils ont RDV à 14h30, j'ai peur de la réponse du vétérinaire, il va falloir prendre une grande décision...   :? 

Sinon, je ne l'ai jamais fait opérer (juste castré) mais oui il ne faut pas qu'il soit à jeun. Mon copain à d'ailleurs pris sa nourriture au cas où il resterai sur place, car oui, pour répondre à Axelle.C on le laisserai la-bas pour quelques jours si toutefois il se fait opérer...

Je vous tiendrais au courant.

Merci encore    ::

----------


## clairette57

Tiens nous au courant !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Axelle.C

Plein de pensées positives   ::

----------


## miouz

Coucou,

Désolée de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles plus tôt.

Vu que je n'étais pas sur place je vais essayer d'être la plus claire possible sur ce qu'à dit le véto et ce qui c'est passé.

Donc mon copain est bien arrivé à la clinique avec Loukoum vers 14H00. Docteur Risi l'a ausculté et a proposé de lui faire un scanner afin d'avoir un meilleur aperçu de la situation et d'être plus précis si on décidait de l'opérer.
2 heures plus tard il a reçu le résultat du scanner : 2 molaires touchés par l'abcès devront être arrachées et pas d'autres abcès en perspective.   ::  

Mon copain lui a demandé quels étaient les risques de récidive, le vétérinaire lui a répondu qu'il y avait de 10 à 30% de récidives (beaucoup moins que ce que j'imaginais).

Nous avons donc pris la décision de l'opérer afin d'avoir toutes les chances de notre côté.

Nous avons donc laissé Loukoum pour 2 semaines avec 2 opérations sûres dont la première demain matin. Le véto me donnera des nouvelles normalement demain vers 14h00.

Le point positif : est que Loukoum est encore très alerte et se nourrit encore très très bien du coup il "résistera" encore plus aux opérations.

Le point négatif : est que le fait d'avoir coupé quelques fois les incisives du bas de Loukoum et ça peut être la cause de cet abcès. Le véto préconise avant même du couper les incisives de les extraire directement. Ne faites pas la même erreur car maintenant je m'en veux énormément même si ça n'est peut être pas la cause directe.

Voilà les news plutôt positive pour le moment même si aucunes opérations n'est passées, mais je m'étais tellement attendu au pire que là je vois revivre Loukoum. 

Par contre grosse ombre au tableau, la facture.... je dois m'attendre de 500 à 750 de frais    ::  

Pensez bien à lui demain matin    ::

----------


## clairette57

> Le point négatif : est que le fait d'avoir coupé quelques fois les incisives du bas de Loukoum et ça peut être la cause de cet abcès. Le véto préconise avant même du couper les incisives de les extraire directement. Ne faites pas la même erreur car maintenant je m'en veux énormément même si ça n'est peut être pas la cause directe.


Ton véto ne t'avais pas avertie ?
Normalement limer ou couper n'arrange pas la situation a long terme, le mieux est d'enlever les dents  
Mais il ne faut pas t'en vouloir, tu as voulu bien faire , puis comme tu le dis ce n'est pas la cause direct 

J'espère que ca va aller pour ton pinou, tu vas pouvoir aller le voir pendant ces 2 semaines pour le rebooster ?
C'est bien si il n'y a pas autant de récidive, c'est bon signe ! 
Courage, j'ai vécu ca aussi mais tu verras plus tard tu seras heureuse d'avoir fait ca pour lui, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux !

----------


## miouz

Coucou et merci de ta réponse    ::  

En fait, la première fois que Loukoum s'est fait coupé les dents c'était chez mon véto habituel. Elle m'avait bien dit qu'il ne fallait pas les couper trop souvent, elle l'a juste fait une fois afin de voir si elles se remettraient en place "toutes seules". Malheureusement ses incisives du bas ne s'usaient que de moitié, je devais alors couper des "demies" incisives. (je ne sais pas si je suis claire). Bref il n'y avait pas beaucoup de force dans mon geste et Loukoum réagissait bien. Je pensais que l'opération était du coup plus dangereuse hors maintenant je sais que c'est faux !

Je meure d'envie d'aller le voir mais j'ai quand même plus de 3 heures de route juste à l'allée. Du coup je ne peux pas me permettre d'y aller en sachant que j'ai déjà pas mal de frais.... puis je devrais y retourner pour lui arracher ses incisives du haut (il doit se faire arracher celles du bas pendant ses 15 jours hospitalisation)   ::  

Merci encore pour tes encouragements, c'est gentil    ::

----------


## clairette57

Ok  

C'est dommage que tu n'ais pas su ca plus tot, ca pèse beaucoup parfois le manque d'infos ...   (je ne dis pas cela pour te culpabiliser bien sur, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt ^^) 
Mais au moins maintenant tu sais comment agir, et si tu te retrouves avec une tel situation un jour tu prendra le bon choix  
Tu vis ou exactement par rapport a "lui" (il est sur Nantes c'est bien ca?)

De rien pour les encouragements, tiens nous au courant de l'évolution des opés ect

----------


## Axelle.C

Tout le monde fait des erreurs Miouz. Et encore je ne trouve pas que tu as fait d'erreurs, tu as juste été mal informé, ça arrive à tout le monde   :hein2: 

Désormais Loukoum est entre de bonnes mains, et je suis certaine que tout va bien se passer! 
Comme te l'a dit ton véto ton loulou est encore en forme, ça compte pour beaucoup dans les chances de réussite    ::  

Tiens nous au courant des opérations    ::

----------


## miouz

Merci    ::  

Pour répondre à Clairette57 Loukoum est bien sur Nantes et moi entre Brest et Quimper :



Donc ce n'est pas à côté    ::  

Sinon des nouvelles, Docteur Risi m'a téléphoné mardi à 13HOO, il y a une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle....
La bonne est que l'opération de mardi matin s'est bien passée, il a pu extraire 3 molaires sans difficulté, au moment où il me téléphonait Loukoum était en couveuse et commençait à se réveiller.
La mauvaise nouvelle est qu'en retirant les dents et tout le pu de l'abcès, sa mâchoire s'est vraiment fragilisée et il y a un risque de fracture, il m'a expliqué qu'il comparait sa mâchoire à un pont sans piliers...   ::   du coup il était bien content que je ne le récupère pas comme ça il surveillera ça de près et fera très attention lors des gavages.

Il se refait opérer lundi prochain pour voir si l'abcès s'est bien résorbé (apparemment il a déjà réussi à tout enlever) et il vérifiera si sa mâchoire se remet en place. Sinon je peux téléphoner quand je veux et lui m'appelle si y'a un souci.

Voilà pour les news, il me manque    ::

----------


## clairette57

Oui c'est pas tout près !  

Garde espoir pour sa mâchoire, ca peut très bien ne pas se fissurer et se remettre, il est entre de bonne main ! 
Il faut se dire que plus le temps passe plus il te rapproche de lui, facile a dire je me doute

----------


## sabine-ti

si la machoire ce fissure c'est "réparable"?

en tout cas tu n'as pas a te culpabiliser pour la coupe des dents il fallait le faire au moment ou tu l'as fait
par contre c'est pas pratique le veto a perpette!

----------


## stefdu56

_Bonjour

Je voulais te dire que tu as confié ton lapin à un trés bon vétérinaire.
Je suis de Vannes dans le 56 donc bretonne comme toi, et je lui ai amené mon lapin bélier à soigner, que j'ai perdu depuis, mais j'avais trop attendue et il avait des problémes de reins.
Et depuis je lui améne mon cochon d'inde qui a été opéré par le DR RISI, il y a 1 mois.
C'est vrai, ça fait de la route mais ils sont sérieux et s'occupent trés biens de nos puces.
Bon courage à toi et tiens moi au courant.
Gros bisous à ton lapinou.

Stéphanie_

 ::

----------


## Jessi

Comment va ton petit bout? je vais demain voir ce véto pour ma chonne.

----------


## miouz

Merci encore pour vos petits messages    ::  

Le véto m'en dira plus pour sa mâchoire lundi lorsqu'il le réopèrera, pour l'instant il ne m'a rien dit de spécial.

Sinon j'ai téléphoné au cabinet vétérinaire ce matin et j'ai eu infirmière qui m'a dit qu'il allait bien qu'il crottait et mangeait bien.

Sinon Jessie tu crois que c'est possible que tu demandes à aller le voir en disant que tu es une amie à moi de façon à que tu me donnes des nouvelles visuelles de mon loulou   :| 

Merci encore   :calinou:

----------


## sabine-ti

que ça doit etre dur de ne pas pouvoir etre pret de lui je n'ose meme pas y penser  :|

----------


## miouz

Oui c'est sûr c'est vraiment pas évident car beaucoup de choses tourne autour de Loukoum :
- Ne plus ouvrir sa cage au levé et dès que je rentre du boulot midi et soir
- Ne plus sortir ses légumes du frigo et lui préparer sa gamelle
- Ne plus le voir monter sur le canap comme un fou pour réclamer son papaya
- de m'inquiéter à chaque fois que je fais tomber quelques choses à savoir si je ne lui ai pas fais peur alors qu'il n'est pas là    ::  

Bref plein de choses 15 jours c'est long, j'ai hâte de le retrouver et j'espère en pleine forme car je ne crie pas victoire tout de suite    ::

----------


## Jessi

Pas de soucis pour demander à le voir, je te contacte par Mp pour connaître ton nom....

----------


## Jessi

Pas de soucis pour demander à le voir, je te contacte par Mp pour connaître ton nom....

----------


## Bismup

A priorit c'est un très bon véto hyper reconnu pour les NAC, je suis sur Rennes et mon véto m'a parlé de le contacter pour le ronflement de mon rat.....
Ce véto à l'air pas mal ! Mon véto me disait qu'il était spécialisé en NAC et ne s'occupait QUE des NAC.

Je te souhaite bon courage !
et bon rétablissement à ton lapinou !
 ::

----------


## Axelle.C

J'espère qu'on aura des nouvelles aujourd'hui et que l'opération se sera bien passée    ::

----------


## Sunrise160981

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de tomber sur ce forum en cherchant des infos pour ma petite lapine...

J'espère vraiment que ton petit lapin va bien et qu'il est bien rentré à la maison en pleine forme. Donnes nous des nouvelles et fais lui pleins de calins...

Moi, ma lapine a 2 mois et demi et elle a les dents mal placées, ces incisives supérieure passent derrière ces dents inférieures et donc elles ne peuvent pas se limer... Pour le moment, la vétérinaire que j'ai vu hier, lui a coupé les dents et m'a dit d'attendre pour voir si en grandissant ces dents se remettent normal (c'est le cas dans 15%), sinon, j'aurais 2 solutions possibles : l'opération (on lui enlèvera les 4-6 incicives) ou lui couper tout les mois. Le risque étant que si je décide de lui faire couper tout les mois, avec le temps (elle est encore bébé), on risque faire des microfissures à ces dents et, en veillissant, elle risque avoir mal ou avoir des abcsés. Vers ces 6 mois, si rien ne s'est arrangé, il faudra que je prenne une décision entre ces deux solutions, car si je décide de lui couper pendant quelques temps, je ne pourrais pas revenir en arrière après car les dents qui auront été trop coupées ne pourront pas être opérées. C'est ma première lapine et je répète simplement ce que m'a dit la véto. Je vais de forum en forum pour trouver des infos et j'espère vraiment que ces dents se placeront correctement et que, du coup, je n'aurais pas de décision à prendre.

Bises à tous

----------


## miouz

Coucou,

Alors le véto a téléphoné à mon copain hier : le bilan est plutôt positif...

Il l'a donc réopéré hier après-midi pour vérifier si l'abcès s'était bien résorbé, apparemment il a retiré une compresse/pansement qui était situé à la place de ses 3 molaires arrachées et la compresse était bien propre, il suppose donc que l'abcès est complétement parti, ça c'est hyper positif    :Embarrassment: k:  l'opération s'est bien passée, il en profité pour arracher une incisive inférieur car elle ne poussait plus droit et avait peur qu'elle abime la gencive.

Par contre concernant sa mâchoire, il ne s'avance pas dans son pronostic car elle est toujours très fragilisée. Il faut qu'on lui pose la question dans le cas où elle se fracture, se qui se passerait   :? 

Si tout va bien on pourra le récupérer vendredi prochain et il faudra qu'on le ramène dans 1mois et demi pour un contrôle et pour lui retirer le reste de ses incisives.

Pour répondre à Sunrise160981 effectivement il est peut être bien d'attendre que ta lapine soit adulte afin de voir l'évolution de ses dents, mais si celles-çi ne se remettent pas en place il faut absolument que tu choisisses d'arracher ses incisives par un professionnel NAC. Car encore une fois l'abcès que Loukoum a eu est peut être de ma faute car je lui ai coupé ses dents, le véto a bien précisé que ça ne servait à rien de le faire seulement à inciter les abcès. L'extraction des incisives et donc conseillée, mon véto m'a dit qu'il n'aurait aucun mal à se nourrir par la suite    ::   pour courage    ::  

Et encore un gros merci à Jessi qui m'a donné des nouvelles de Loukoum avec même en prime 2 photos que je partage avec vous  :amour:

----------


## Axelle.C

Il a l'air en forme le petit père    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Sunrise160981

Je suis contente que tu le récupére vendredi et que les nouvelles soient bonnes. Il a l'air en forme en tout cas sur les photos.    ::

----------


## Jessi

super! si les nouvelles sont bonnes!!
Ca va te faire encore un peu long jusque vendredi mais pas le choix!
De rien pour les nouvelles et les photos   ::

----------


## stefdu56

Coucou les filles,

Je venais ts les jours pour avoir des nouvelles de loukoum.
Je suis trop contente de le voir, et c'est si gentille et super à toi Jessi d'avoir fait des photos afin de nous en faire profiter.
Il a pas l'air malheureux, bien au contraire...
Je te souhaite bon courage Miouz, jusqu'a vendredi...
Et quand tu l'auras fais lui de gros bisous.
Bon rétablissement petite puce.
Bises.

 :kao3:

----------


## sophietbandy

Bon rétablissement !!

sa arrive souvent aux lapins..... mon bandy avait eu le même problème à l'age de 1 an... il a été opérer 2 fois et n'a plus jamais eu de probleme   ::

----------


## clairette57

Loukoum a une belle instalation c'est bien  
Ca dois te rassurer miouz  
Contente que tout se passe bien pour lui, tu sais qu'elle jour il doit sortir ?

*HS* *Sunrise160981 fait un post a part de celui ci pour une réponse *

----------


## miouz

Coucou j'ai appelé tout à l'heure et j'ai eu l'infirmière que n'était pas en mesure de me répondre.
Je dois rappeler a14h pour avoir le vétérinaire pour savoir quand est-ce qu'il peut sortir.
Lorsque l'infirmière me donnait des nouvelles de Loukoum elle était en train de lui parler aussi   :suspect:  du style :
" - son poids est stable, il a même pris 14g ! hein petit Loukoum, bah oui ! " j'ai halluciné   :fou: 

Par contre je pars sur Lorient ce soir donc je ne pourrais pas vous donner de nouvelles d'ici vendredi soir voire samedi.

Sinon merci encore à tout le monde    ::

----------


## Axelle.C

> Lorsque l'infirmière me donnait des nouvelles de Loukoum elle était en train de lui parler aussi   :suspect:  du style :
> " - son poids est stable, il a même pris 14g ! hein petit Loukoum, bah oui ! " j'ai halluciné   :fou:


J'adore quand ma véto fait ça, je me sens moins seule    ::   ::  

On croise les doigts pour que Loukoum rentre vite chez lui alors    ::

----------


## clairette57

C'est une bonne chose si il a pris du poids, c'est qu'il se laisse pas aller !  
J'espère que tu le reverras bientôt

----------


## Sunrise160981

Je suis trop contente que tu vas bientôt retrouver Loukoum    ::  
Je pense aussi que c'est très bon signe qu'il a pris du poids
Pleins de bisous à Loukoum    ::

----------


## miouz

Merci à vous 3    ::  
J'ai quelques minutes avant de partir pour vous dire que je récupère bien Loukoum demain à 18HOO    ::  
Vous n'imaginez même pas ma hâte !!
Je vais bien dormir ce soir    ::  

Je vous donne des nouvelles très vite    ::

----------


## Jessi

Quand j'y suis allée l'infirmière m'a ouvert la cage et lui a fait des papouilles c'est peut-être celle que tu as eu!

Les nouvelles sont bonnes alors c'est chouette! vivement demain que tu le récupères!

----------


## Jessi

Quand j'y suis allée l'infirmière m'a ouvert la cage et lui a fait des papouilles c'est peut-être celle que tu as eu!

Les nouvelles sont bonnes alors c'est chouette! vivement demain que tu le récupères!

----------


## clairette57

Super !

----------


## Axelle.C

Vous allez être contents de vous retrouver tous les 2    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## poupounette79

quelle aventure !! Moi aussi je suis en Bretagne (Dinan), et on m'a très fortement conseillé ce véto si un jour j'ai un vrai souci avec mes lapinoux. Tu as vraiment bien choisi   ::  
Franchement bravo pour ta réactivité, ton joli loukoum a de la chance de t'avoir ! J'espère que tout va rentrer dans l'ordre maintenant, on croise les doigts pour toi !

----------


## miouz

Merci !!

Je suis bien allé chercher Loukoum hier à 18HOO, mon copain et moi on étaient hyper impatients mais également stressés   :? 

J'ai du coup vu le fameux Dr Risi qui s'occupait en même temps que Loukoum de 2 autres lapins avec le même souci !

L'infirmière nous a apporté Loukoum et l'a gardé près d'elle pour ne pas qu'il tombe de la table. Je l'ai caressé un moment puis elle m'a dit : " Bon je vais peut être vous le laisser quand même..." 
Donc on a écouté ce que le véto avait a dire notamment pour sa mâchoire : les contrôles réguliers et éviter les sorties pendant que l'os "se refasse", il nous a donné de la poudre oxbow et de l'antibiotique à donner pendant 3 semaines.
On retournera lui enlever ses dernières incisives dans 1 mois 1mois et demi pour ne pas lui infliger une autre anethésie et il a quand même perdu 80g donc il faut que je le requinque !

Par contre, je n'ai pas encore Loukoum à la maison    ::   je suis de mariage ce soir (à 1H3O de chez moi) et du coup pour les antibio je n'aurais pas pu les lui donner demain, du coup on l'a laissé hier soir avec la mère de mon copain jusqu'à lundi, j'espère que ça ira car j'ai peur qu'il boude l'antibio (je lui ai dit de le mélanger dans une banane) il l'a bien pris ce matin mais il prend son temps. (je ne veux pas le stresser avec la seringue surtout si sa mâchoire est fragile)

Il a du mal a manger aussi, on voit que ça le gêne il ne mange que les cuni complete humidifiées et il n'arrive pas à manger les endives et salades...

Vivement lundi, ça m'embête presque ce mariage    ::  

PS : Jessi la véto que j'ai vu moi était plutôt blonde frisé et parlait très calmement, ça doit être la même    ::  

Je vous montrerais le scanner c'est impressionnant   :shock: 

Bon WE, merci à tout le monde     ::

----------


## clairette57

Ah super!! 
J'espère que la suite se passera bien pour ton lapin !

----------


## Jessi

Ah non moi l'assitante était brune lol enfin c'est pas grave le principal c'est que Loukoum a été choyé là-bas!
C'est sûr que le mariage tombe mal mais bon pas le choix parfois.
Vivement lundi que tu le récupères!

----------


## Axelle.C

Comment se porte le beau Loukoum?    ::

----------


## miouz

Coucou ! Voilà enfin des nouvelles.

J'ai retrouvé Loukoum lundi soir après mon boulot   :amour:  je lui ai fait un parc de façon à ce qu'il se dégourdisse les pattes mais qu'il ne fasse pas trop le fou à monter sur le canapé ou alors à faire des dérapages et se prendre un mur ou une chaise...

Les deux premiers midis il était assez patraque et grinçait des dents, je lui ai donné une fois de l'antidouleur : en fait je pense qu'il était gêné par ses fils sous le menton lorsqu'il voulait se nettoyer... ça devait tirer et être douloureux.
Sinon il va super bien prend très bien son antibiotique (je le mélange dans de la banane et un peu de biscuit sésame pour lapin même si c'est pas top c'est temporaire    ::   )

Il me fait des bonds de biquette avant que je lui donne à manger (endive et cuni complete humidifiés). Il grince ses dents et me léchouilles comme avant lorsque je le caresse.  :amour3:  :amour: 

Pour le moment tout se passe bien il prend même du poids,en même temps je lui donne une mixture de criticale care + ensure plus à la fraise un jour sur 2 : il en raffole.
Je vais prendre RDV pour une visite de contrôle chez mon véto habituel mardi prochain pour voir si tout va bien.

Je vous mettrais des photos dans les prochains jours.

J'espère que la prochaine opération se passera bien et que ses molaires ne pousseront pas trop vite afin de ne pas les limer trop souvent...

Je vous tiens au courant de toutes manières.

 ::

----------


## clairette57

Que de bonnes nouvelles !!  
Pour les molaires logiquement si il mange du foin ca devrait aller parfois il faut le faire que tout les 2 ans, ca dépend du lapin après    Mais du coup tu ferais comment, tu les couperais/limerais (je sais pu le quel cas tu faisais) a nouveau ?

----------


## Axelle.C

Mais c'est super positif tout ça, je suis contente pour vous 2    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## miouz

Il a n'a jamais raffolé de foin, je lui en propose quand même que je coupe en tous petits bouts.
Pour les molaires je l'emmènerais chez mon véto habituel qui peux limer ses molaires.

Sinon je vous avais promis la photo du scanner qui m'a d'ailleurs coûté plus de 300   ::   alors je vais quand même vous la faire partager    ::  



J'ai entouré l'endroit ou se trouvait l'abcès, maintenant il n'y a plus rien juste le petit bout d'os qui se trouve en dessous au prolongement des incisives du bas. On voit d'ailleurs bien la différence avec la photo de droite qui montre l'autre côté de la mâchoire, on comprend bien pourquoi la mâchoire est fragilisée.

Voilà, sinon j'ai eu 2 autres pages mais elles ne sont pas intéressantes car moins nettes et claires (en noir et blanc).
Elle montre son cerveau : qui va très bien par ailleurs   :lol:

----------


## Axelle.C

Ah oui à ce prix là tu peux le faire encadrer et l'accrocher au-dessus de sa cage/enclos    ::

----------


## clairette57

C'est impressionnant comme image !  
300 ... piou ...J'espère qu'elles ont été utiles au moins  





> Pour les molaires je l'emmènerais chez mon véto habituel qui peux limer ses molaires.


Donc en fait, c'est surtout le fait de couper qui est pas conseillé ? J'essaye de comprendre car au début de ton post tu disais regretter de les avoir fait couper mais tu les fait limer tout de même, je suppose que c'est mieux ?(je me doute que tu fais pas ca pour le refaire réopérer   )
(Je te demande ca, c'est pour ma prore expérience, au moins je serais quoi faire si ca me "tombe" dessus  )

Merci

----------


## miouz

Oui je pourrais les faire encadrer mais ça n'ira pas trop avec ma déco    ::  

Du coup oui c'est moins dangereux de les limer à la fraise. Lorsqu'on coupe les dents on émet de la force et les racines doivent bouger avec la force qu'on met dans le geste. Limer c'est sans risque puis je ne suis pas sûre qu'on puisse couper les molaires.
J'espère être claire.

Sinon la différence entre une radio et un scanner est que le scanner est en 3D. J'aurais pu choisir de ne pas le faire mais en le faisant le véto savait exactement là ou il devait opérer et il a également vu qu'il n'avait aucun autre abcès. Il est clair que si il était bourré d'abcès on ne l'aurait pas charcuté mais il n'aurait pas vécu longtemps  :?  . Donc voilà l'utilité du scanner d'où son tarif    ::

----------


## clairette57

Hum, ca aurait pu servir pour mon lapin ca  




> Limer c'est sans risque puis je ne suis pas sûre qu'on puisse couper les molaires.


Ok, après je crois que si faut le faire vraiment trop souvent (plusieurs fois en 2mois par exemple) c'est pas bon, car je suppose qu'il endors non ? 
Mais logiquement si tu lui donne ce qu'il faut il n'y a pas de raison que ca pousse vite, généralement ca va de mieux en mieux avec le temps

----------


## Axelle.C

Merci pour toutes ces infos Miouz, c'est bon à savoir    ::

----------


## clairette57

> Sinon la différence entre une radio et un scanner est que le scanner est en 3D. J'aurais pu choisir de ne pas le faire mais en le faisant le véto savait exactement là ou il devait opérer et il a également vu qu'il n'avait aucun autre abcès.


On ne peut pas voir avec une radio les abcès ??

----------


## Jessi

Normalement si , mais c'est vrai que ce véto fait souvent passer des scanners, il ne doit pas se rendre compte du prix, c'est vrai que pour lui c'est mieux, il peut savoir où il va, mais ça reste cher quand même.

En tout cas les nouvelles sont bonnes   :Embarrassment: k: 
Moi j'y vais demain avec ma chonne pour un contrôle!

----------


## clairette57

Oui puis j'imagine qu'une radio c'est moins précis  
C'est sur que 300 ... Surtout quand c'est dans l'urgence comme ca (et que donc tu as pas pu prévoir et mettre de l'argent de coté) ca fait mal ...
Il me semble que chez moi c'est 100/150, après ca dépend peut etre de ce qu'il fait  
En tout cas c'est impressionnant comme image ! 

J'espère que ta chonne est en forme Jessi

----------


## Axelle.C

A Lille la radio coûte 50 de mémoire.
On m'avait proposé un scanner gratuitement pour ma gerbille, parce que justement ils manquaient de petits patients afin d'adapter les appareils. Mais j'ai refusé et je n'ai pas eu la curiosité de demander le prix.

Mais c'est clair que débourser 300 comme ça c'est difficile.
Qu'est-ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour eux   :amour4:

----------


## Jessi

Merci Clairette de t'inquiéter pour ma chonne, malheureusement le véto lui a découvert une masse, on pense à une tumeur   ::    donc dès qu'elle aura mal à nouveau je dois lui donner du métacam, et le jour où ça ne fera plus effet il faudra l'endormir, dur dur...   ::   Elle a tout de même 6 ans et 10 mois aujourd'hui mais on voudrait qu'ils soient immortels....

----------


## sabine-ti

sur paris c'est plus de 300euros le scanner aussi mais c'est les prix,les machines sont extrement chers et complexe pour les humains ce sont les meme prix environ sauf que nous nous avons la sécu,je suis contente pour ton bunny qu'il aille mieux ::

----------


## miouz

Coucou ! oui le scanner n'est pas donné mais comme l'a dit Sabine ce sont des appareils très performants et précis pour la lecture des résultats. Je préférais mettre le prix et qu'il soit opérer le mieux possible.    ::  

Sinon Loukoum à la forme, par contre je n'ai pas eu assez d'antibio donc j'ai dû aller en chercher chez mon véto habituel qui va me le facturer ce soir car j'ai une première visite de contrôle à 18h40. Je trouve quand même abusé de n'avoir pas eu la dose nécessaire par le véto de Nantes surtout par rapport aux gros chèques laissés...   ::   (après il n'ont sûrement pas fait exprès...)

Sinon je m'inquiète un peu, car les yeux de Loukoum coulent un peu... et ma véto habituelle m'avait dit qu'une molaire du haut avait l'air de poser problème et qu'il faudrait peut être l'arracher aussi. On la voit d'ailleurs sur la radio que j'ai posté ici... Dr Risi a eu en possession les radios il aurait dû le remarquer (ou alors il l'a vu et diagnostiqué que ce n'est pas grave)... Mon copain ne se souvient plus s'il lui a dit de vérifier cette molaire.

Après je me fait peut être des films car ce sont ses deux yeux qui coulent et il a éternué l'autre jour. (il n'a pas fait chaud car on vient juste d'avoir le chauffage central...) il a peut être attrapé un petit coup de froid. Puis il a comme une plaque aussi au niveau du haut du dos, la croûte et ses poils sont partis tout à l'heure lorsque j'ai regardé sur 1cm de diamètre...je ne sais pas d'où ça peut venir...

Je vais voir de toutes manières tout ça ce soir et comment sa mâchoire se remet et si ses incisives supérieurs ne poussent pas trop vite avant de les arracher dans 1 mois environ. Je vous tiens au courant    ::

----------


## Jessi

Appelle le véto si tu es inquiète pour la molaire.
Pour les plaques de poils j'espère qu'il n'a pas chopé la teigne là-bas quand même!
Pour l'antibio moi c'est l'inverse j'en ai trop eu, enfin tant que tu as pu en obtenir c'est l'essentiel!

----------


## miouz

Coucou voilà je suis rentrée de chez le véto.
Le bilan est plutôt positif    :Embarrassment: k:  , elle lui a retirer les fils, contrôler son estomac (et oui on sait jamais !) elle a contrôlé ses molaires : elle m'a dit qu'il avait aussi des fils à l'intérieur   :hein4:  mais aucun pus à déclarer.
Elle a ensuite contrôler ses deux incisives qu'il faudra enlever lorsqu'il commencera à être gêné, elle m'a dit qu'on pouvait aussi lui les limer régulièrement mais que c'était mieux de les retirer complétement.

Sinon il ne pleure plus des yeux....  :grattgratt:  et concernant sa plaque elle m'a dit que c'était certainement un "reste" de piqûre. Elle m'a aussi dit de surveiller si il ne déclarait pas la teigne car ça pouvait arriver après un gros coup de stress mais pour le moment ce n'est pas ça    ::  

Ensuite, ben je lui ai demandé pour le tarif pour limer ses dents qu'il faudrait faire apparemment max tous les 6 mois, j'en aurais pour 150 à chaque fois... c'est la grosse merde    ::  

Sinon ben j'en ai eu que pour 18 la consult + les antibio pour 15 jours, j'ai pas compris    ::

----------


## Axelle.C

Les nouvelles sont bonnes    ::

----------


## miouz

Coucou comme promis je mets quelques photos de Loukoum qui attend et se goinfre de critical care même si son antibiotique y est mélangé   :eyebrows: 







[flash=425,350:3vkt108t]http://www.youtube.com/v/0lbFh8XdMkg[/flash:3vkt108t]

voilà   :ange2:

----------


## ilionee

han   :amour:  trop beau   :amour4: 
Et en effet, quel goinfre, le critical care ne lui resiste pas longtemps    ::  
Très contente qu'il aille bien.
 ::  
Julie

----------


## Axelle.C

Je crois que là pour le coup de nombreux propriétaires de lapins vont t'envier, moi la première : si seulement ma lapine pouvait prendre les médicaments comme ça, ça me faciliterait grandement la vie    ::  

Il est très beau ton Loukoum   :amour4:

----------


## Jessi

Le prix de la consult c'est normal c'est une demi consult car c'est une consultation de contrôle, enfin tu me diras ils pourraient faire ça gratuitement, à moins que tu sois allée au véto près de chez toi remarque  :suspect:

----------


## miouz

Merci pour les compliments   :amour4:  Oui c'est clair j'ai de la chance qu'il prenne son antibio aussi facilement car j'ai pas mal galéré avant surtout avec le bay...il hyper amer.

Sinon pour le consult de contrôle, je ne suis pas aller à Nantes chez le véto qui a opérer mon loulou mais chez mon véto habituel    ::

----------


## miouz

Bon bah voilà le RDV est pris pour la dernière opération  :? 
Je le laisse à Nantes le lundi 8 novembre et je le récupère le vendredi 12... ça va être long encore l'attente. J'espère que l'opération va bien se passer maintenant que c'est bientôt fini tout ça (à part les limages des molaire à effectuer à vie). 
J'espère que l'addition ne sera pas encore trop salée...   ::  

Sinon il a toujours la forme, il doit avoir sa dernière dose d'antibio ce soir.
Sinon ses incisives commencent vraiment à être longues, il est temps qu'on les lui enlève. (il a du mal à attraper ses caecotrophes...)

Y'a plus qu'à attendre maintenant    ::

----------


## Axelle.C

Il a bien supporter les 2 autres opérations, celle la ça va être du gâteau    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## clairette57

Il n'y a pas de raison que ca se passe mal !    :Embarrassment: k: 
Je penserais fort a lui, bon courage a vous deux !!    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## miouz

Merci beaucoup à toutes les deux    ::  

Sinon vous avez une astuce pour qu'il mange du foin parce que là j'en peux plus, j'ai essayé plusieurs marques sauf le crau (que je ne trouve pas, sauf sauf internet).
Mardi je lui ai acheté un sachet de pissenlit et souci de la marque herb@l f@rm, il n'y a que ça dans le sachet (sans herbes donc) et il n'en veut même pas...

Sinon il y aurait autre choses qui puisse user ses molaires comme le ferait le foin, car je me vois mal aller tous les 3 mois lui les limer...

Merci    ::

----------


## clairette57

Je ne vois rien ...
Moi je diminue les granulés  :hein2: 
Sinon, tu as d'autres pinous ? Si oui ils en mangent eux ?
Une amie a vu son lapin manger pour la première fois du foin (elle avait tout testé comme marque) quand elle a adopter un 2nd qui en mangeait, le premier s'est mis a en manger aussi    ::  
Peut être mélanger le foin avec la verdure ? (si il n'arrive pas a trier) ou le frotter a quelque chose d'odorant qu'il aime (lavande, menthe)   :fou:

----------


## Sunrise160981

Coucou,

Je pense comme les autres, il a très bien supporter les 2 autres opérations, je suis sûre que tout va bien se passer. Bon courage 

Pour le foin, ma lapine raffolle du sien, j'ai regardé ce matin la marque, c'est "MultiFit" et il contient en plus de herbes et des fleurs de campagne séchées... je n'avais jamais vu avant... en même temps, je lui ai toujours donné cette marque ... Les gouts et les couleurs...

Bises à Loukoum    ::

----------


## ilionee

grosse pensée pour le beau Loukoum
 ::

----------


## Axelle.C

Tu peux mélanger son foin avec des herbes séchées (ça se trouve facilement sur internet ou dans le commerce), ça va le rendre plus appétant    ::

----------


## miouz

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses.
Malheureusement j'ai déjà essayé plusieurs de vos solutions :
- j'ai diminué les granulés
- Sinon je n'ai qu'un lapin mais je ne compte pas adopter un autre, si j'ai la même poisse avec le nouveau qu'avec Loukoum, je ne vous raconte pas   ::   . Pourtant des fois j'aimerai beaucoup d'autant plus que Loukoum est castré   :lol:  mais je vais rester raisonnable    ::  
- généralement je mélange son foin avec ses légumes, ça ne change pas...
- puis concernant les herbes séchées ben c'est pareil, là il n'a que du pissenlit et souci séchés et il ne les mange pas... il existe aussi un paquet au plantain, j'essayerai celui là...

En même temps ces incisives commencent à être longues il est peut être gêné pour attraper les herbes. On verra après sa 3ème opération   :?  j'espère qu'il va en manger après et que le fait de lui enlever ses dents ne l'empêche pas de se nourrir correctement. Il commence même à bouder ses légumes...

Là il s'existe sur le reste de légumes de ce matin, il gratte pour trouver les graines en dessous, mais il n'y en a pas   ::

----------


## Axelle.C

Mes lapins raffolent des pissenlits et orties séchés    :Embarrassment: k: 
Si ses incisives le gênent c'est normal qu'il boude la nourriture. Mais après tout rentrera dans l'ordre    ::   Il s'adaptera très bien, ne t'en fais pas.

----------


## Jessi

Les miens n'acceptent que le foin de la crau je le commande sur jardinerie pasero, pourquoi ne veux-tu pas en commander? ca serait bien pour lui.

----------


## clairette57

> et que le fait de lui enlever ses dents ne l'empêche pas de se nourrir correctement.



Le mien n'arrivait plus, mais il suffit de tout mixer au besoin    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ilionee

Miss, j'ai remarqué que le lapin que j'avais en FA mangeait mieux son foin quand je le mettait dans une partie de son bac à litière.

C'est d'ailleurs sur le site Marguerite que j'avais trouvé l'astuce : "Comme le lapin aime bien grignoter quand il est aux toilettes en général il en profite pour manger son foin. Si votre lapin est récalcitrant à utiliser le râtelier vous pouvez aussi mettre du foin danc le bac à chat au dessus d'une couche de litière pour provoquer un réflexe, dans ce cas il faut changer le foin très régulièrement car il est vite souillé. Mais en général les lapins savent trier les brins propres des brins souillés."

 ::

----------


## sabine-ti

> Miss, j'ai remarqué que le lapin que j'avais en FA mangeait mieux son foin quand je le mettait dans une partie de son bac à litière.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs sur le site Marguerite que j'avais trouvé l'astuce : "Comme le lapin aime bien grignoter quand il est aux toilettes en général il en profite pour manger son foin. Si votre lapin est récalcitrant à utiliser le râtelier vous pouvez aussi mettre du foin danc le bac à chat au dessus d'une couche de litière pour provoquer un réflexe, dans ce cas il faut changer le foin très régulièrement car il est vite souillé. Mais en général les lapins savent trier les brins propres des brins souillés."


*
le mien aussi broute quand il fait pipi  :lol2:

----------


## clairette57

Salut Miouz    :Embarrassment: k: 


Je t'ai envoyé un mp, j'ai une petite question a propos du scanner, merci    ::  
Sinon, comment va le petit Loukoum, je pense beaucoup a lui !

----------


## miouz

Coucou répondu Clairette    ::  

Je ne vais pas me prendre la tête pour le moment avec son foin. De toutes manière je vais attendre l'opération + les limages des molaires comme ça je partirais de zéro.
Ensuite je verrais s'il mange vraiment ou pas son foin.

Sinon oui normalement aussi le mien raffolait de pissenlits séchés mais depuis l'opération ou alors le fait que ses incisives soient plus longues il n'en mange plus (je préférais que ça soit à cause de la dernière solution).

Sinon pour le foin de crau, j'imagine que s'il ne mange pas de pissenlits ni de soucis séchés je ne pense pas qu'il mange le foin de crau. Après je me trompe peut-être.

Comme dit au tout début, je verrais bien après l'opération comment ça se passe    ::  

Maintenant il me tarde d'aller le papouiller    ::

----------


## miouz

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà quelques nouvelles :
Loukoum a bien été emmené chez le véto lundi dernier pour le faire opérer le jour même.
Ses 4 incisives supérieures ont bien été retirées sans problème.   :Embarrassment: k: 
J'ai pu finalement aller le chercher hier matin à 10H00     ::  
La vétérinaire de garde me l'a envoyé et m'a dit donc de lui donner uniquement de l'antidouleur pendant 5 jours, un coup de chance l'antidouleur est le même que la dernière fois il a un goût de miel et Loukoum le mange à la petite cuillère    ::  

Sinon apparemment il ne mangeait que ses graines et n'avait pas un gros appétit, elle m'a dit qu'il ne mangeait pas du tout de foin (en même temps rien d'étonnant pour moi).
Il faut que je continue à lui donner le critical care + de l'ensure plus comme elle le faisait sauf qu'elle le faisait à la seringue    ::   en le gavant.
Je lui ai demandé si elle lui avait proposé dans une assiette car il le mangeait normalement très bien, elle m'a dit qu'elle n'avait pas essayé....

Nous sommes rentrés chez les parents de mon copain à 2 heures de route : Loukoum est resté allongé sur mes genoux pour se reposer (avec harnais de sécurité et laisse attachée    ::   ) Il était quand même assez patraque avec les yeux mi-clos.

Arrivé à l'appart vers 13H30, je l'ai mis dans sa cage pas de pipi ni de caca    ::   mais par contre il a commencé à grignoter du foin, j'ai halluciné   :fou:  puis après quelque papouille je l'ai laissé se dégourdir les pattes et ensuite je l'ai laissé tranquille.

Le soir il a enfin crotté et uriné et a mangé quelques graines qu'il boudait jusque là... Ensuite je lui ai proposé le critical care qu'il a évidemment mangé tout seul alors qu'on l'a gavé à la clinique   :tsss:  ce n'était peut être pas la peine de le stresser encore plus en le gavant, en plus il en a plein de collé autour de sa bouche bref....

Le B-mol est que je pars à paris dimanche et que du coup Loukoum est resté chez les parents de mon copain pour 10 jours....c'est la galère.
Ce matin apparemment tout allait bien car c'est vrai que la maman de mon copain stresse un peu même beaucoup vu tous les soucis que j'ai avec    ::   mais bon ça va bien se passer et il me tarde de le retrouver dans 10 jours    ::

----------


## clairette57

Super nouvelles !   C'est cool si il est en fome  
C'est vrais que c'est bête d'avoir tenté de la gavé alors qu'il aurait apparemment pu manger tout seul ... Rien ne vaut la vie a la maison hein

----------


## poupounette79

C'est mon tour ! Ma lapine a un abcès, mon véto habituel pense qu'elle a un problème à une molaire et qu'il faudra l'enlever...

Je ferais aussi un long trajet pour aller voir le même véto que toi vendredi aprème, j'espère que ça va bien se passer ... Elle a un vilain caractère et ne se laisse pas manipuler pour les soins, est ce que les personnes qui ont soigné Loukoum (gavage entre autre) étaient des asv ? Elles t'on paru bien ?

----------


## miouz

Coucou tout le monde !

Je suis désolée pour ce qui arrive à ton lapin poupounette79, c'est vraiment la poisse.
Mais ne t'inquiète pas le Dr Risi à l'habitude des problèmes de malocclusions sur les lapins (un peu moins pour les abcès je pense qui pose plus problème pour le coup)
Lorsque j'ai emmené Loukoum il s'occupait de 2 autres lapin avec des problèmes similaires    ::  

Sinon, les personnes qui se sont occupées de Loukoum étaient nombreuses (j'en ai vu 3 différentes) mais elles sont compétentes, elles sont soit vétérinaire ou alors asv. Ne t'inquiète pas pour ça.

Où est situé son abcès ? le sens-tu ? si oui il est apparu il y a combien de temps ?
Tu nous tiendras au courant    ::   et j'espère que ton lapin aura autant de chance que le mien, quoiqu'il en soit tu as choisi le meilleur véto  ::  


Sinon quelques nouvelles de Loukoum qui vit désormais sans incisives et 2 molaires tout de même    ::  
Pour la nourriture, il n'a pas trop de problèmes et arrive bien à attraper les aliments.
Pour la verdure, c'est plus difficile et il faut que je coupe en petits bouts mais il en mange quand même.
Pour le foin, il en mange un peu mais toujours pas des tonnes.

Par contre ce qui est rigolo c'est que sa bouche est souvent entrouverte c'est mignon    ::  
Sa langue est vraiment immense aussi lorsqu'il se lèche les babines, ça fait bizarre.

Sinon son comportement n'a pas changer, il est toujours aussi super comme lapin   :amour3: 

Encore maintenant, lorsque je le sers dans mes bras, je ne m'imagine même pas une seconde qu'il ne soit plus avec moi. Il est clair que si je n'avais pas agit vite et pris la décision de l'opérer il serait soit en train de souffrir le martyr ou déjà plus là    ::  

La vie d'un animal n'a pas de prix mais ça fait quand même bien mal au porte monnaie    ::  

Quand j'aurais un instant je mettrais des photos du nouveau Loukoum    ::

----------


## poupounette79

C'est un abcès sur la mâchoire du bas, qui se situerait à la naissance d'une molaire. Vu la façon dont c'est placé, mon véto est quasi sûr que c'est un problème dentaire. La louloute est sous antibio depuis bientôt 10j mais l'abcès n'a pas dégonflé. Pour l'instant elle mange bien et a un comportement normal, et si il y a quelque chose à faire au niveau des dents je préfère que ça soit tout de suite fait plutôt que d'attendre qu'elle n'aille pas bien, qu'elle maigrisse, et que l'opération soit plus délicate.

Ca me soulage un peu pour les asv, parce que ma lapine a vraiment un sâle caractère pour les soins, et il faut être assez doué pour arriver à tirer quelque chose d'elle !

Je sais que le dr Risi est doué, ça me destresse un peu tout les commentaires +++ que j'ai pu lire sur lui.

Je suis contente que ton loulou aille mieux, j'avais suivi ton post  ::

----------


## Sunrise160981

Ca fait un moment que je n'avais plus pu suivre Loukoum (mais je pensais quand même à lui) et je suis super contente de voir que tout va pour le mieux    ::    pour lui et que cette histoire n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir pour lui.

Pleins de bisous à lui

J'espère que la lapine de poupounette79 va aller mieux. Courage à vous

----------


## clairette57

C'est étonnant un véto qui perce pas les abcès  
Il était peut être pas possible de le faire sans opérer ? 

Pour les abcès dentaires, cela dépend vraiment de comment ca va évoluer, peut etre qu'elle n'en fera qu'un et basta plus de suites 
Après certains en font a répétitions mais ca dépend vraiment de l'abcès ou il est ect et des soins fait pas le véto 

Courage

----------


## poupounette79

Il comptait percer l'abcès en fait.  Au début il hésitait entre un bobo et un problème de dent, il a dit on attend 1 semaine et on voit si l'abcès dégonfle avec les antibios; mais au deuxième rendez vous l'abcès était toujours là. Donc il a dit qu'il fallait le percer et qu'il y aurait sans doutes un problème dentaire. Il m'a recommandé le Dr Ri*i à Nantes et voilà j'y vais demain.

----------


## Axelle.C

Super pour Loukoum!
Ça vaut bien tous les efforts que tu as fait!    :Embarrassment: k: 

Courage Poupounette79, j'espère que ça ira    ::

----------


## clairette57

Ok ! J'avais pas compris qu'il se sentait pas "capable" de perçait l'abcès 
J'espère que ca va allait, tiens nous au jus et courage !

----------


## clairette57

Désolée de ma grosse faute d'ortho   *percer *


J'avais oublié :

Miouz, ton pinous mange du foin du coup ou il fait toujours sa tête de lapin gronchon ?

----------


## miouz

Ben Loukoum fait encore sa tête de ronchonchon    ::   je me rassure en me disant qu'il mange pas mal de légumes    ::  
C'est pas super facile pour lui d'attraper les brins de foin aussi...

Je vais vous mettre quelques photos de Loukoum et de sa nouvelle bouche    ::

----------


## miouz

Coucou, comme promis voilà quelques photos de Loukoum prises à l'instant

Pour les curieux : voici une bouche de lapin sans dents   ::  oui oui c'est bien dégueu   ::  
 

Puis Loukoum lors de sa toilette :











On peut apercevoir la taille de sa langue ^^ (vu qu'il n'a plus d'incisives, sa langue sort beaucoup plus   ::   )




Après la toilette : la sieste, je me couche...


... et je me mets à l'aise    ::  




Voilà voilà   :amour:

----------


## Axelle.C

Comme il a l'air malheureux   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## poupounette79

coucou miouz !

Je viens de rentrer du véto, c'était plus grave que prévu et il y aura donc : extraction d'une molaire, et des 4 incisives (au fur et à mesure).
Le Dr Ri*i est très bien, il a pris le temps de bien m'expliquer, il m'a même parlé de Loukoum et d'un autre lapin qui s'appelle Pollux (en tant qu'exemples pour me rassurer).

Je vais sûrement te poser pleins de questions si tu veux bien, pour me préparer aux opérations et à l'après opération. Les opérations sont cette semaine, lundi 1 molaire, vendredi 1 incisive.

----------


## miouz

Coucou, Loukoum a eu exactement la même chose sauf qu'on lui a enlever 2 molaires    ::  
Je viens seulement de voir ton message et j'espère que l'opération d'hier c'est bien passé.
Bien sûr il n'y a aucun souci à que tu viennes me poser des questions, je me mets à ta place et c'est stressant comme situation.
J'ai été soutenue sur le forum mais c'est clair que j'aurais bien aimé avoir une personne qui a eu le même souci avec qui parler.

Tiens-moi vite au courant    ::

----------


## poupounette79

Je savais que tu comprendrais    ::  

L'opération s'est bien passée, j'étais super stressée ! Je l'ai déposée à 10h et à 12h le dr m'a appelé pour dire que tout était ok et qu'elle étais en train de se réveiller. Quand j'ai vu le téléphone sonner je n'ai pas pu décrocher (plus de voix) et c'est mon conjoint qui a répondu pendant que je commençais à pleurer lol ! On est resté à Nantes jusqu'à 15h pour passer la voir avant de rentrer, on l'a donc vu en couveuse, c'était un peu choquant de la voir comme ça mais ça nous a fait du bien de la papouiller un peu et à elle aussi (elle nous a reconnu malgré son état)!

Elle n'a pas manger toute seule par contre, les asv l'ont gavé. A partir de quand Loukoum a t'il commencer à remanger ? Je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit à cause de la douleur, même si elle était en forme je ne suis pas persuadée qu'elle mange là bas, c'est une lapine super stressée en dehors de la maison. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils ont eu du mal à l'anesthésier (ce qui prouve le niveau de stress de la "bête") et les asv ont du mal à la gaver aussi, elle ne se laisse pas faire...

Elle est dans la cage que loukoum avait, je l'ai reconnu sur tes photos  :Smile:  ça va peut être lui porter chance !

Je vais la voir demain, avec mon deuxième lapin (son compagnon), j'espère que ça lui fera du bien cette visite. 

La deuxième opération est pour vendredi. Pour loukoum, à la deuxième opération, ils lui ont enlever la mèche + une ou des incisives ?

----------


## poupounette79

[/quote]
On ne peut pas voir avec une radio les abcès ?? [/quote]

ayant aussi fait le scanner je peux te répondre  :Smile: 

On voit exactement ce qui se passe sur un scanner, le véto m'a montré les images du crâne de ma lapine par petit tronçon. Les images étaient prises de face, du nez de la lapine à ses oreilles. En avançant, tronçon par tronçon, les images montraient à partir d'où l'incisive est infecté, à partir d'où il faut traiter l'abcès, et comment vont les premières molaires. Dans le cas de ma louloute il a fallu lui enlever la première molaire car la racine était infecté. Mais sur le scan on voyait que la deuxième molaire allait bien. Donc le scan c'est vraiment super précis, tu peux voir l'intérieur de chaque dent si tu veux et faire un diagnostic très clair.

----------


## miouz

Coucou, j'espère que la deuxième opération de vendredi s'est bien passée.
Pour la deuxième opération de Loukoum, on lui avait enlevé les incisives du bas et vérifier que l'abcès s'était bien résorber (c'était bien le cas)
Comme va ta louloute ?

----------


## poupounette79

oh bah tu sais quoi, j'ai une super nouvelle ! Le véto n'aura sûrement pas besoin de lui enlever ses incisives !!

Lors de la première opération il a donc enlevé la molaire, un bout d'os, a mis une mèche antibiotique. Il a vu que l'incisive n'était pas trop atteinte.
Lors de la deuxième opération, il a enlevé la mèche, il a vu qu'elle était propre (donc normalement plus d'abcès) et il pense que l'incisive va tenir ! Ca allège un peu toute l'histoire. J'ai rendez vous dans 10j pour contrôle et enlever les fils.

Sinon ma petite chérie se porte bien. Elle n'était pas contente là bas, et n'a rien voulu manger, donc ils ont dû la gavé tous le jours. En rentrant elle a tout de suite remanger ce qui m'a soulagé. Par contre on arrive pas à lui faire prendre ses médocs (anti inflammatoire, antibiotique et antivomitif, c'est beaucoup...)

----------


## miouz

Je suis contente pour toi et ta louloutte si elle doit garder ses incisives, ça lui fera du stress en moins.    :Embarrassment: k: 
As-tu eu du critical care pour la gaver car moi je lui mettais l'antibio dedans et ni vu ni connu, il se goinfrais de ça !
Sinon j'ai acheté exceptionnellement du biscuit lapin vita*** au sésame que je mélangeais avec de la banane et quelques gouttes d'eau, ça passait aussi    ::  
Essaye ça,  c'est vrai que c'est toujours mieux de lui faire avaler les médocs de façon "naturel" que de le gaver à la pipette     ::  
Bon courage    ::

----------


## poupounette79

on a essayé un nombre incalculable de méthodes lol ! Mélangé au critical, mélangé dans son eau, dilué avec de l'eau sucré, avec de l'ananas, mélangé avec de la purée de carotte, avec de la banane écrasé, dissimulé dans une friandise, caché entre 2 tranches de bananes, puis on a essayé la méthode plus musclé avec saucissonage de lapin (à deux) mais elle arrive à s'échapper. C'est pas facile le saussiconage, même les asv bataillaient à la clinique et trouvaient que ma lapine est un cas un peu extrême. Maintenant elle renifle tout ce que je lui propose à manger, et elle se méfie dès que je m'approche d'elle, l'autre jour je lui ai tendu un brin de paille et elle est partie affolé  :hein:  !!  Elle est terrible a chouchoute !

----------


## miouz

Ok lol ! pas évident en effet    ::  
Ben bon courage en tout cas, tiens-nous au courant de l'évolution.
Bonne soirée    ::

----------


## poupounette79

oui y'a des grandes oreilles qui sont des sacrés numéros   :fou: 

Demain je vais essayer avec la version en cachet, à écraser, ça sentira peut être moins fort. Sinon en dernier recours je dois l'apporter 2x par jour chez un véto pour faire l'antibio en injection !   ::

----------


## Fraisemelba

Bonjour, 

Je me permets de poster mon message ici car ma lapine Cookie devant se faire arracher les dents, vos témoignages sont très intéressants et très rassurants.

Je vous explique en quelques mots. Cookie à maintenant 2 ans et demi et depuis que nous l'avons adopté nous lui coupons les dents 1 fois par mois minimum . Nous venons d'apprendre que lui couper les dents est très mauvais pour elle, elle a de gros risques d'abcès. 
Le véto a regardé toutes ses dents et nous à conseiller de faire arracher les dents de devant ( incisives ) car elle a passé les 2 ans et a de très gros risque d'abcès qui sont apparemment bien souvent mortel . Il nous a dit que pour le moment elle n'avait pas grand chose mais qu'il commençait a apercevoir des signes d'abcès ...
Il nous a assuré que ce n'était pas une opération risquée, qu'elle serait endormi par injection et qu'elle ne sentirai rien.

Depuis cette consultation Je suis partagée entre lui faire cette opération pour qu'elle ne risque pas d'abcès mais en même temps je m'imagine ce geste d'arracher les dents qui me semble tellement horrible! 
Je ne savais vraiment pas quoi faire jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur vos témoignages d'opération de vos pinous qui se sont plutot très bien déroulé, je pense que je vais appeler le vétérinaire lundi pour programmer l'opération qui devrait se dérouler mercredi . 

Je ne suis pas du tout rassuré mais je pense que c'est le mieux pour elle . 

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir lu .

A bientôt.

----------


## clairette57

Bonsoir,



> Depuis cette consultation Je suis partagée entre lui faire cette opération pour qu'elle ne risque pas d'abcès mais en même temps je m'imagine ce geste d'arracher les dents qui me semble tellement horrible! 
> 
> Je ne suis pas du tout rassuré mais je pense que c'est le mieux pour elle .


Effectivement, c'est le mieux pour elle    :Embarrassment: k: 
Vous partez déjà avec un point positif : le fait qu'elle n'a pas encore d'abcès c'est une bonne chose ! Car une fois que les abcès sont installés c'est souvent beaucoup plus difficile de soigner cette maladie ...
Le véto qui lui coupait les dents est il le même qui veut l'opérer ?  :hein: 
Surtout : un lapin ne doit pas être à jeun    ::

----------


## miouz

Bonsoir,
Comme l'a dit Clairette, le mieux est d'arracher ses incisives tant qu'il n'y a pas d'abcès ! les abcès c'est la poisse, car c'est beaucoup plus long et aussi très difficile à soigner et surtout dangereux avec un risque de récidive...

En soi, ce n'est pas une opération trop risquée (même si dans toute opération il y a toujours un risque) mais à partir du moment où ton véto à l'habitude de le faire, il n'y a pas de souci car c'est quand même assez technique. Il faut vraiment que tu aie confiance en ton véto.
Tu parle d'une anesthésie par injection, je ne sais pas exactement ce que cela signifie mais il faut absolument que ton lapin soit anesthésié par gaz, c'est très important et moins dangereux. Si ton véto te propose de le faire par piqûre, un conseil trouve un autre véto ! car la base pour soigner un lapin est une anesthésie au gaz.

J'espère ne pas t'avoir fait peur mais il est clair que cette opération vaut le coup.
Loukoum a toujours autant la pêche sans ses 6 incisives et sans 2 molaires, il mange juste moins de légumes et le foin il n'en veut toujours pas ... mais il a gros appétit et à même pris 150g !

Tiens-nous au courant de l'évolution et n'hésite surtout pas si tu as des questions, je sais que c'est angoissant mais dis-toi que c'est pour son bien    ::  

Bon courage et caresse à Cookie    ::

----------


## clairette57

> Tu parle d'une anesthésie par injection, je ne sais pas exactement ce que cela signifie mais il faut absolument que ton lapin soit anesthésié par gaz, c'est très important et moins dangereux.


Il me semble qu'une opération au gaz ne peut pas être faite pour la mâchoire (puisque le masque ce trouve justement devant celle ci)   :hein:

----------


## Fraisemelba

Il nous a en effet dit qu'elle ne devrait pas être à jeun. Par contre le vétérinaire qui veut l'opérer est dans la clinique ou je vais d'habitude mais lui ne l'a vu qu'une seule fois, nous n'avons pas cette personne d'habitude, mais je l'ai entendu en parler avec notre véto habituel. 

Une fois les incisives retirées, savez-vous si il y a toujours ce risque d'abcès ?

Sa me fait bizarre de devoir lui arracher les dents alors que pour le moment il n'y a rien =/

Le vétérinaire m'a en effet parlé d'endormissement par injection, il avait l'air de vraiment savoir de quoi il parlait, il nous a tout expliqué mais j'ai d'autres questions à lui poser lundi au téléphone ^^

c'est vraiment stressant cette histoire, surtout que ma Cookie se sort à peine d'une cystite donc enchainer directement sur sa c'est dure dure =(

Bonne soirée .

----------


## clairette57

Pour le risque d'abcès c'est un peu du pile ou face surtout quand on est pas véto et qu"on a pas vu le lapin    ::  
Mais en effet il y a toujours un risque .... Pour ma part j'ai eu un lapin qui "tait infecté de l'il suite un une maloclusion, on l'a opéré il a eu ensuite des abcès (mais il aurait pu en avoir sans opé    ::   )



> Sa me fait bizarre de devoir lui arracher les dents alors que pour le moment il n'y a rien =/


Faux, il a déjà quelque chose : il souffre d'un malocclusion plus un début de risque d'abcès, en sachant que couper les dents augmente ce risque, (c'est un véto de la même clinique qui a fait ça ? Si il c'est vraiment pas malin   :?  )




> depuis que nous l'avons adopté nous lui coupons les dents 1 fois par mois minimum


C'est beaucoup en plus,il mange correctement votre lapin (actuellement) qu'est ce qu'il a comme alimentation ?
Plus vite il sera opéré mieux se sera, un abcès dentaire ne se guérit pas comme ca, généralement il revient et ca finit en septicémie   :?  vaut mieux donc prévenir leurs apparitions

----------


## Fraisemelba

Au départ non ce n'est pas un véto de cette clinique qui lui coupait les dents, nous avons déménagé. La sa fait 2 ou 3 fois que nous allons dans celle ci pour lui couper les dents mais ils nous ont dit stop..

Son alimentation c'est un tout petit peu de granulés ( moins de 20gr ), du foin à volonté et le soir beaucoup de légumes ( environ 200 gr mâche, carotte, endives, feuille de chêne, brocolis, choux de Bruxelles, pommes...)

vous pensez que je devrais attendre qu'elle soit entièrement guérie de sa cystite pour faire l'opération ou il n'y a pas de danger ? 

merci .

----------


## clairette57

Ok
Pour les granulés,que donnez vous ? 
Su c'est du super marché c'est très mauvais voici pourquoi et http://www.margueritecie.com/granules.php les "bons granulés" à donner    :Embarrassment: k: 
Pour ce qui est des légumes 200g de mâche ca me parait énorme ! Les léumes représente 8% du poids du lapin, combien de kg fait le votre ?

La carotte est un légume sucré donc a donner en petite quantité et de temps en temps idem pour la pommeici un petit article sur les fruits (lesquels donner, en quel quantité etc) , le brocoli et tout ce qui est la famille du choux et aussi a donner en petite quantité et de temps en temps. 
Vous trouverez ici une petite "introduction" sur les légumes (avec une FAQ)   ::   , ici une liste complète des légumes que peuvent manger les lapins, il faut essayer de diversifier le plus possible leur alimentation   :Embarrassment: k: 

Une mauvaise alimentation engendre très souvent un problème de malocclusion, mange t il beaucoup de foin ? (c'est 70/80 % de son alimentation)



> vous pensez que je devrais attendre qu'elle soit entièrement guérie de sa cystite pour faire l'opération ou il n'y a pas de danger ?


Je ne sais pas mais je ne pense que ça n'a rien à voir, il est affaiblit par cette cystite ? (je ne savais pas que les mâles pouvaient en avoir   :shock: )
Il faut demander au véto 
Après, je ne veux pas vous faire peur, mais l'opération des dents est plutôt urgente, plus vous attendez plus l'abcès se "formera" et après c'est pas la peur d'une opération qui vous inquiétera mais la peur que ses abcès finissent par le tuer    ::

----------


## Fraisemelba

Les granulés étaient il y a quelques semaines encore un mélange vita******* mais je suis en train de faire la transition vers les oxbow bunny basics car après prise de sang du à sa cystite nous avons appris qu'elle avait beaucoup trop de calcium à cause de ses anciens granulés.

Je ne lui donne pas 200g de mâche mais un mélange de 4 légumes minimum tous les soirs, il peut y avoir 20gr de pommes, 50 de carotte, 30 gr d'endives, 50 gr de mache... Le tout pour un total de 200 gr environ mais pas du même légume ! Je donne rarement des choux, les pommes en petite quantité, par contre je donne de la carotte tous les jours je ne pensais pas que c'était mauvais .
Cookie pèse 1kg700.

Elle a du foin à volonté et elle en mange très souvent, c'est ce qu'elle mange le +.

Non elle n'est pas affaiblit par la cystite et ma Cookie est une femelle   ::  

Je téléphone au véto demain pour lui poser quelques questions et voir pour la prise de rdv, ce sera surement pour mercredi.

Merci pour tes réponses, tu peux me tutoyer   ::

----------


## clairette57

Ok pour le tutoiement ! 

Ton lapin doit prendre 136g de légumes/jours (8/100*1.7)




> 4 légumes minimum tous les soirs, il peut y avoir 20gr de pommes, 50 de carotte, 30 gr d'endives, 50 gr de mache..


.

Personnellement, je ne compte jamais les "friandises" (pomme,carotte, légumes/fruits sucrés) dans leur ration journalière c'est un plus    :Embarrassment: k: 




> par contre je donne de la carotte tous les jours je ne pensais pas que c'était mauvais .


Ce n'est pas vraiment mauvais, c'est juste que c'est sucré donc considéré comme une friandise et donc de temps en temps (ici c'est 1fois toute les deux semaine max 1 carotte)

Le lapins peut relativement manger beaucoup de légumes, il est facile de faire un menu varié, ici tu trouveras pleins d'idée menu  il y a même un post sur rescue ou tu peux en parler http://rescue.forumactif.com/t305274p60 ... in#6876374  :Embarrassment: k: 




> Elle a du foin à volonté et elle en mange très souvent, c'est ce qu'elle mange le +.
> 
> Non elle n'est pas affaiblit par la cystite et ma Cookie est une femelle Wink


Je me disais bien, pardon j'ai un Cooki a faire adopter alors je suis partie sur le fait que votre Cookie était un mâle   :fou: 
Pour le foin c'est nickel, il faut qu'ils en mangent beaucoup et c'est super bien pour réguler la pousse des dents    :Embarrassment: k: 





> Je téléphone au véto demain pour lui poser quelques questions et voir pour la prise de rdv, ce sera surement pour mercredi.


Ok, tiens nous au courant !

----------


## poupounette79

Ma lapine a finalement pu garder ses incisives, tout est ok je viens de finir son traitement antibio.

Ce que je peux te dire par rapport à ta lapinette, c'est qu'en effet couper les dents peut entrainer de graves complications (dents qui poussent à l-envers, abcès, propagation des bactéries de cet abcès - mort). Il vaut mieux limer que couper. Les incisives ne servent finalement pas autant qu'on pourrait le penser, et les dents les plus importantes sont les molaires. Ton lapin peut avoir une vie tout à fait normale si tu l'aides pour 2 ou 3 choses comme lui couper ou râper ses légumes voire son foin. Bon prépare toi juste à avoir une facture assez salée (tu peux d'ailleurs jeter un oeil aux assurances pour les animaux de compagnie), et surtout choisit bien ton véto c'est une opération particulière tout de même, n'hésites pas à consulter les listes de vétos proposées sur différents sites nacs pour voir si le tien y est. Mais à priori si tu as un bon véto et si ton lapin prends bien ses antibio et antidouleurs après son opération, ça devrait bien se passer    ::

----------


## clairette57

> Bon prépare toi juste à avoir une facture assez salée


Si l'opération se passe bien logiquement ca ne dépasse pas 90 (même avec un véto cher non ?  :hein: )
Le miens demandait 35 après il me faisait un prix 
Après pour être autant demander un devis à ton véto  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## poupounette79

35 e ??   :shock: 
pour enlever les incisives ?  

Moi pour 1 scanner (là ça ne sera sûrement pas nécessaire) + consultation + médocs + opération pour une molaire  et un bout d'os et enlever l'abcès + garde 1 semaine = 700e 
à savoir que le scan est dans les 250 ou 300e déjà.

----------


## clairette57

Il n'avais pas fait de scanner, c'était juste une radio + opération + médicament environ 70   ::

----------


## poupounette79

dingue, juste pour les médocs j'en ai eu pour 50e ! Bon il y a des variations de tarifs alors, c'est plutôt encourageant dans ce cas, c'est très bien    ::

----------


## clairette57

Juste pour les médocs là c'est un peu abusé tout de même, à moins qu'il avait vraiment quelque chose de spécifique ou que tu avais des boites complètes (càd qu'il te reste pleins de cachets même après avoir finit ses soin    ::   )
Mon véto donne à chaque fois que le nombre précis de médocs (sauf pour le ba*tril en liquide et en "gros), du coup ca fait de sacré économie !   ::

----------


## poupounette79

non mais en tout j'ai eu presque 2 mois de médocs, dont un antibio (2x par jour en post op), un anti inflammatoire, un médoc pour que le transit soit nickel... et peut être que j'oublie quelque chose. Ca me paraît normal, enfin je trouve  :hein: 

Certes le tout était assez cher pour moi mais les tarifs sont justifiés, je sais que tout à été au top (on aurait difficilement pu faire mieux je veux dire) et c'est ce que je voulais. Après je me doute qu'il y a des écarts de tarifs entre véto, mais je suis surprise que ça soit autant. Tant mieux, parce que je me disais que peux de gens devaient faire opérer leur lapin    :?

----------


## clairette57

Je ne sais pas trop si j'ai eu un anti-inflammatoire et je n'ai eu aucun médoc pour le transit (il n'est pas "obligatoire" dans ce genre d'opération)
Après c'est vraiment un véto qui fait de bon prix, en plus, mon lapin était sous assos donc il devait faire une réduc par rapport à ça   :Embarrassment: k: 
Mais ce qui compte, comme tu l'as dit, c'est que le travail soit bien fait   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## miouz

Bonjour, pour en revenir aux tarifs, ce qui est hors de prix c'est le scanner et les soins contre l'abcès, j'ai ressortie mes factures pour l'opération de Loukoum :
le scanner m'a coûté : 258
2 opérations comprenant : 2 débridements d'abcès + les médicaments et soins + 10 jours d'hospitalisation + arrachage de molaires : 324
et la dernière opération comprenant l'extraction des incisives + l'hospitalisation de 4 jours m'a coûté 81 mais il m'a fait une remise normalement j'aurais du régler : 200

Après c'est une clinique réputée d'être plus chère que la normale donc je pense pas que tu en auras pour plus de 200.

As-tu pris rendez-vous ?

Tiens-nous au courant    ::

----------


## clairette57

On vient de voir que Léo (http://rescue.forumactif.com/t304986-la ... -nystagmus) a lui aussi une boule sous la mâchoire ...
Véto direct demain, en espérant que ce ne soit rien mais bon, autant se bercer d'illusion    ::  
J'espère que cette fois ci ca ne finira pas en septicémie (comme pour mon Pablo)... J'ai peur de revoir le même schéma ...
Pff et ca fait peut être plusieurs jours/semaines qu'il a ça en plus    ::  

Croisons les doigts, il a déjà eu son quota de malheur le pépère ...   ::

----------


## Fraisemelba

Bonjour , 

Bonjour,

Ma Cookie a été opéré ce matin.
Nous avons été la chercher ce soir à 17h00. Le véto nous a dit que tout c'est très bien passé, il nous a montré les dents c'est impressionnant Sad
Depuis que nous sommes rentrés elle bouge pas mal on dirait qu'elle se cherche une place. Par contre elle va beaucoup dans sa litière . Je lui ai coupé des fruits et légumes en très petit morceau, elle n'arrivait pas à les attraper dans sa gamelle j'ai donc écrasé et j'ai mis dans ma main elle en a mangé . Je lui ai fait un petit mixte de légumes que j'ai mis dans une assiette, elle en a mangé mais je vois qu'elle a du mal, la pauvre elle doit se demander ce qu'il se passe =/
Ce soir je pense que je vais lui mixer et écraser ... Je l'ai vu boire aussi mais je ne sais pas vraiment si elle y arrive.. Le foin je l'ai coupé mais elle n'y arrive pas . 
Elle a aussi un oeil qu'elle ouvre de temps en temps mais le laisse beaucoup fermé, j'ai regardé et il a l'air humide, je me demande si elle n'a pas des poils de collé sur son oeil ou une poussière .

Au niveau du tarif on en a eu pour 50 Euros, il ne nous a fait payer que l'intervention.

Malgré qu'elle aille bien je ne suis toujours pas rassurée, je me demande si on a fait le bon choix ...

----------


## clairette57

Tu as fais le bon choix de toute façon il n'y en avait pas d'autre ...   ::  
Tu peux lui mixer toute son alimentation dans un mixeur, ajoute de l'eau ca permet d'enlever les petit morceau et ca la fait boire.
Moi aussi je suis au mixage, mais a vie sans doute ..

----------


## Fraisemelba

Merci de ta réponse.

Pour le moment j'ai juste râpé, comme elle a réussi a manger de petits morceaux dans ma main elle va surement réussir à manger seule du râpé. Je vais surveiller .

La ce qui m'inquiète c'est le fait qu'elle ferme un il, j'ai vu qu'il était humide et j'ai cru voir qu'elle avait des poils qui la gênent. J'ai essayé de lui nettoyer avec du sérum physio mais elle s'est enfuie. 

Elle est très très calme la, je n'ai pas l'habitude de la voir comme sa mais en même temps sa ne fait que quelques heures, elle doit être épuisé =(

----------


## clairette57

Pour l'il je ne sais pas, tente le sérum phy ca ne pourra pas lui faire de mal    :Embarrassment: k: 
Elle n'en ferme bien qu'un ?


Pour le moment j'ai juste râpé, comme elle a réussi a manger de petits morceaux dans ma main elle va surement réussir à manger seule du râpé. Je vais surveiller .

Surtout, donne lui bien sa dose journalière (calcule) il ne faut pas qu'elle manque de quelques choses (plus haut je t'avais expliqué de combien elle avait besoin   ::  )



Elle est très très calme la, je n'ai pas l'habitude de la voir comme sa mais en même temps sa ne fait que quelques heures, elle doit être épuisé =(

A t elle de la température ? (touche ses oreilles si tu n'as pas de thermomètre).
Après une opé un lapin peut etre affaiblit, mais il faut surveiller tout de même, elle n'avait pas d'abcès ou infection ?

----------


## Fraisemelba

Oui elle n'en ferme qu'un mais elle arrive à l'ouvrir quand même, je pense que c'est une gêne . Si elle fait toujours pareil demain matin je téléphonerai au véto pour lui demander si il avait remarqué et quoi faire .

Oui je vais bien faire attention à lui donner sa dose journalière, la depuis qu'elle est rentrée elle a mangé un peu d'endive, pommes, 4 feuilles de mâches et du foin ( elle avait la tête dedans mais je ne sais pas si elle a réussi ). Elle vient d'aller dans sa gamelle de rapés mais elle n'y est pas resté longtemps. Je la voit beaucoup boire mais est ce qu'elle y arrive vraiment ?

Oulala je me pose beaucoup de questions !

Mon chéri me dit d'arrêter et de la laisser tranquille que c'est normal qu'elle soit un peu plus calme, elle a quand même eu une injection et de la morphine ! Mais c'est plus fort que moi je n'y arrive pas =(

----------


## Fraisemelba

Voici deux petites photos

----------


## clairette57

Normalement elle arrive a boire (met lui une gamelle pas trop haute) si tu veux tester si elle est déshydraté ou non pince lui la peau, si elle revient rapidement c'est bon    ::  
Il faut la surveiller, mais de temps en temps, laisse la quand même au calme, c'est important

----------


## Fraisemelba

Merci =)

Oui elle est au calme mais je n'arrête pas de l'observer .. Je n'ai même pas envie de la mettre dans sa cage cette nuit, si il n'y avait que moi elle serait en liberté pour cette nuit mais chéri me dit non on ne va pas prendre de mauvaises habitudes =(

J'ai hâte d'être a demain de la voir plus active lol

----------


## clairette57

Sinon, tu as finis la transition avec les oxbow ?
Car les endives c'est beaucoup de calcium il me semble, donc faut faire attention    ::  
Essaye de varier le plus possible l'alimentation, faire des menus différents par semaine, tu verras donc par la suite ce qu'elle préfère : le bon truc quand elle est malade, tu peux lui réserver ses aliments préférer    ::  

Pour le foin : mon lapin qui n'avait plus d'incisive n'en a jamais voulut (après je sais pas si avant il en mangeait) je lui avait même mixé, ou fait moi même avec de l'herbe : rien    ::

----------


## clairette57

> Merci =)
> 
> Oui elle est au calme mais je n'arrête pas de l'observer .. Je n'ai même pas envie de la mettre dans sa cage cette nuit, si il n'y avait que moi elle serait en liberté pour cette nuit mais chéri me dit non on ne va pas prendre de mauvaises habitudes =(
> 
> J'ai hâte d'être a demain de la voir plus active lol


De rien, et ses oreilles alors ? 
Après un lapin calme c'est aussi un lapin qui souffre, elle a quoi comme traitement post op ?
Bon, tu  m'as dit qu'elle a eu de la morphine donc a priori c'est bon    ::  
Après, c'est "normal" qu'elle ai aussi un peu mal au début, on vient tout de même de lui arracher des dents

----------


## Fraisemelba

Oui la transition est terminée et depuis que c'est les nouveaux elle mange beaucoup moins de granulés et beaucoup plus de foin . Elle adore le foin en faite donc si elle n'arrive plus à en manger c'est super chiant ! J'ai été ce matin à biocop lui acheter des fruits et légumes je lui ai donné un petit peu plus de pomme que d'habitude d'ailleurs c'est une exception    ::  
Je viens de voir en effet pour les endives de toute façon je ne lui en donne pas beaucoup . 

Ces oreille ne sont pas chaude, la même temp' que son corps . 
Justement elle n'a pas de traitement, j'ai posé la question au véto car sa me paraissait bizarre . Il m'a dit qu'il lui avait donné morphine et antidouleur , que sa ferait effet 48h. Il m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait pas donner + car après il y a un gros risque d'arrêt du transit .

----------


## clairette57

Justement elle n'a pas de traitement, j'ai posé la question au véto car sa me paraissait bizarre . Il m'a dit qu'il lui avait donné morphine et antidouleur , que sa ferait effet 48h. Il m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait pas donner + car après il y a un gros risque d'arrêt du transit . 

Hum bizarre   :hein: 
La douleur peut arreter le transit mais pas un anti douleur, enfin il me semble   :hein2: 
Mon lapin s'est fait arracher les dents samedi il a des antibios, après, il a un abcès c'est peut etre différent, j'attends de voir les autres messages    :Embarrassment: k: 




> Ces oreille ne sont pas chaude, la même temp' que son corps .


C'est surtout si elles sont froides qu'il y a généralement un soucis




> Je viens de voir en effet pour les endives de toute façon je ne lui en donne pas beaucoup .


Après si il a de bon granulé (les oxbow c'est super) tu n'as pas a t'en faire pour les endives, ni le calcium en gnrl il faut juste varier son alimentation    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Fraisemelba

Je crois que c'est la morphine qui peut arrêter le transit enfin je ne suis plus sur maintenant avec toutes les questions que je lui ai posé je mélange   :hein:   Et elle n'avait en effet pas d'abcès donc c'est peut être du à sa .

Ses oreilles m'ont l'air d'avoir une température normale mais je surveille quand même   ::  


Elle a en effet les oxbow, j'ai même changé son eau du robinet ( trop calcaire ) par de l'eau minéral volvic.
Je ne sais pas si je lui donne quand même des granulés ce soir, j'ai peur que si elle n'arrive pas à manger elle se décourage et laisse tomber .. Une autre de mes peurs  , faut que je me soigne  :|  ...

----------


## xanaka

pauvre puce, c'est pas facile de soigner un pinou en tout cas bravo pour t'en occuper si bien

----------


## Fraisemelba

Bonjour, 

Alors les nouvelles de Cookie à J+1

Malheureusement j'ai travaillé de 9h à 17h donc elle est resté seule la journée je n'ai pas pu voir son comportement mais je me suis couchée à 2h du matin pour la surveiller ... Et au moins elle a été au calme aujourd'hui   ::  
Son il à l'air d'aller mieux, elle le laisse plus facilement ouvert et il n'a plus cet aspect mouillé. 
Elle boit bien et à manger un peu de foin et de granulés. Elle a également mangé des légumes mais beaucoup moins que d'habitude, je lui en propose régulièrement dans la main . Elle accepte bien les pommes séchées que j'ai acheté chez biocop, je sais que c'est une friandise mais à ce jours je veux surtout qu'elle mange . Elle a bu aussi . J'avais pesé toutes ses gamelles avant de partir au boulot, c'est comme sa que je sais qu'elle a mangé   ::  

Par contre elle urine bien mais crotte moins, il n'y a pas absence mais se sont de toutes petites crottes et certaines sont grosses et collées entre elles.

----------


## clairette57

Bon bah c'est positif alors



> grosses et collées entre elles


Elles ressemblent a ça ?

[spoiler:bj6thmx5][/spoiler:bj6thmx5]

Si oui ce n'est rien, voici un lien explicatif http://www.margueritecie.com/caecotrophes.php

----------


## Fraisemelba

Non ce ne sont pas des caecotrophes. Ce sont des crottes normales mais plus petite de cette aspect :


Elle vient de remanger quelques feuilles de mâche et des petits morceaux de pommes séchées . 
Savez vous si les graines de tournesol que l'on trouve dans les magasins Bio peuvent être donné aux lapins ?

----------


## clairette57

Je ne sais pas  pour les crottes, si elle mange moins c'est peut être logique mais a vérifier 



> Savez vous si les graines de tournesol que l'on trouve dans les magasins Bio peuvent être donné aux lapins ?


Suffit de tapper sur marguerite et cie   :Embarrassment: k: 



> Les graines
> 
> Les graines d'alfalfa (luzerne), de céleri, de cresson, de roquette, de trèfle, de radis et de tournesol ne sont pas des aliments adaptés même si elles ne sont pas toxiques. Il est indispensable de les faire pousser et non germer. Ces pousses ou légumes sont tous comestibles (attention à la luzerne, très riche en calcium)

----------


## Fraisemelba

Oui je me suis dit pareil que si elle mange moins sa semble logique . Mais je téléphonerai au veto demain matin si je vois que sa continu pour avoir son avis, le principal c'est qu'il n'y ait pas arrêt du transit non ?   

Marguerite il est génial ce site !! J'y suis très souvent la je n'avais pas trouvé merci ^^

Je vais éviter les graines de tournesol en grande quantité, je lui en ai proposé 5 qu'elle a bien mangé . 

La je surveille qu'elle retourne dans sa litière mais toujours pas depuis 17h que je suis rentrée , je psychote encore .......

----------


## clairette57

> Je vais éviter les graines de tournesol en grande quantité, je lui en ai proposé 5 qu'elle a bien mangé .


Je pense qu'il faut éviter de donner des aliments "interdits" même quand le lapins est malade, faible ou autre car en soit ça ne l'aide pas, après tu fais comme tu veux    ::  



> La je surveille qu'elle retourne dans sa litière mais toujours pas depuis 17h que je suis rentrée , je psychote encore .......


Un peu    ::  

Après en cas de toute, le meilleure conseillé c'est ton véto  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Fraisemelba

Je psychote beaucoup pour ma Cookie ^^ 
Depuis hier j'ai peur de découvrir un drame ... En me levant ce matin, en rentrant du travail .....

Par contre hier matin c'est mon chéri qui l'a mise dans sa cage de transport pour l'amener chez le véto et depuis qu'elle est rentrée elle le fuit ! Il ne peut pas s'approcher elle part en courant ! D'habitude elle est très proche de lui, elle passe ses journée à ses pieds, quand il va regarder la télé elle le suit et s'installe avec lui pour un calin, elle saute sur son siège quand il travaille pour des calins, elle s'installe sur le bureau devant le clavier, elle monte le voir dans le lit le matin ... La elle m'accepte moi alors que d'habitude elle a tendance à m'attaquer mais pas lui ...


Elle est en train de manger   ::

----------


## clairette57

> Par contre hier matin c'est mon chéri qui l'a mise dans sa cage de transport pour l'amener chez le véto et depuis qu'elle est rentrée elle le fuit ! Il ne peut pas s'approcher elle part en courant ! D'habitude elle est très proche de lui, elle passe ses journée à ses pieds, quand il va regarder la télé elle le suit et s'installe avec lui pour un calin, elle saute sur son siège quand il travaille pour des calins, elle s'installe sur le bureau devant le clavier, elle monte le voir dans le lit le matin ... La elle m'accepte moi alors que d'habitude elle a tendance à m'attaquer mais pas lui ...



Ici c'est monsieur qui fait les soin des abcès c'est pareil    :Embarrassment: k: 
Si elle t'attaque c'est peut être un problème de territoire, la stérilisation marche souvent très bien pour ça, en plus ca lu iévite pleins de complication    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Fraisemelba

On a vraiment l'impression qu'elle lui en veut de l'avoir amené chez le véto ... 

La depuis une vingtaine de minutes elle bouge bien, elle est partie se promener dans la maison, elle a remangé des légumes, des granulés, la elle mange du foin . 

Je voulais regardé l'aspect de ses crottes mais elle vient de faire le sac à patate dans la litière    ::

----------


## Fraisemelba

Bonjour, 

Ma cookie est partie chez le véto car je crois qu'il n'y a pas eu de crottes de la journée =/
Elle a super bien mangé, a uriné mais je n'ai pas trouvé de crottes si ce n'est une ou deux .
Je suis très angoissée ...

Elle a aussi eu son oeil qui a coulé, tout rouge et gonflé alors qu'hier tout etait redevenue normal . 
Je me pose vraiment des question quant à cette opération, elle n'avait rien et la elle se retrouve avec un arrachage de dent probablement un blocage du transit et un infection ou je ne sais quoi à l'oeil .. La mort c'est maintenant que je la vois, avant il n'y avait rien ..   :mouchoir:

----------


## Jessi

Ne panique pas trop tu as vite réagit pour l'oeil des gouttes devraient suffire et le transit il va lui faire des injections pour aider.
Bon courage!

----------


## Fraisemelba

J'ai tendance à beaucoup psychoter pour ma Cook, je sais que j'en fais trop mais je ne peux pas m'en empêcher   ::  

Alors le véto  l'a touché et ne trouve pas que son ventre est dur. Elle lui a fait une injection pour faire repartir le transit, je dois lui mettre du rongeur digest dans son eau, et à partir de demain matin Emeprid 2 fois par jours .

Pour son oeil elle dit que sa peut être du au pansement qu'elle a eu sur les yeux pendant l'opération, donc elle a prescrit Ophtalon qui est une pommade ophtalmique .

Sinon Cookie mange super bien, elle n'a pas mangé de granulés mais énormément de foin et beaucoup de légumes. La elle se promène un peu partout dans la maison, sa rassure de la voir active comme sa

( Je donne le nom des médicaments mais si votre lapin présente des symptômes similaire ne pratiquez pas l'automédication, chaque cas est différent et il faut consulter un vétérinaire avant de prendre des décision ! )

----------


## clairette57

> Pour son oeil elle dit que sa peut être du au pansement qu'elle a eu sur les yeux pendant l'opération, donc elle a prescrit Ophtalon qui est une pommade ophtalmique .


Je savais pas qu'ils faisaient ça, ça m'étonne   :hein:  :hein: 
Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution    ::

----------


## Fraisemelba

Apparemment il a mis un cache sur ses yeux pour protéger ..
En tout cas son oeil n'est pas joli =(

La elle mange du foin dans sa litière, j'attends de voir si elle va faire des crottes .....

----------


## clairette57

L'il ne pleur pas "blanc" ? 
J'espère que ça ira    :Embarrassment: k: 

Ton véto est spé nac sinon ? (car cette histoire de pansement   :hein: )

----------


## Fraisemelba

Bonsoir, 

Oui mon véto est spécialisé NAC, ce n'est pas un pansement qu'elle a eu sur ses yeux pendant l'opération mais un "cache". J'avais lu sur un autre forum que c'était bien que le véto fasse sa mais je ne retrouve pas le message ..

Son oeil est très rouge ce soir, il est un peu humide mais ne pleure pas blanc. Il est un petit peu gonflé mais c'est moins qu'hier . 

Sinon à part son oeil elle va très bien, elle refait des crottes, elle mange très très bien de tout, elle boit , elle est active, elle réclame à nouveau des calins ^^ 

Il faut juste que son oeil guérisse et tout sera à nouveau normal =)

----------


## clairette57

Que de bonnes nouvelles donc    :Embarrassment: k: 
J'ai eu peur que son oeil soit infecté (et comme elle venait de se faire opérer des dents ça aurait pu être lié)

----------


## miouz

Coucou, c'est cool que l'opération se soit bien passée    :Embarrassment: k:  , t'a de la chance d'avoir eu une facture aussi "légère"    ::  
Je voulais te dire que l'il de Loukoum coulait aussi après les deux interventions, le véto nous avait dit qu'il mettait un produit dans leur yeux pour éviter qu'il ne sèche pendant l'opération, et que c'était normal qu'il coule ensuite, Cookie a peu être fait une allergie à ce produit   :hein: 

Sinon c'est super qu'elle se nourrisse convenablement. Loukoum ne mange quasiment plus que ses graines, il refuse tout autre aliment sauf endive et fruits (qu'il a de temps en temps).
J'ai beau couper en petit bout le mesclun (qu'il adorait avant), il n'en mange pas.   :?  , il est surtout embêté par ces molaires manquantes je pense, car même lorsqu'il mange ses graines on voit que ça le gène : il fait comme s'il voulait recracher ou tente d'attraper la nourriture avec ses pattes avant (comme lorsqu'il se toilette...)
Du coup le pépère a pris un peu de poids il faisait 1.750kg maintenant il est passé à 1.900kg

Y a t-il un souci à long terme s'il se nourrit que de graines ?   :hein: 
J'attends le printemps avec impatience pour lui proposer du pissenlit (il faudra que je le vaccine avant aussi...)

A part ça il a la forme    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## clairette57

> Y a t-il un souci à long terme s'il se nourrit que de graines ? Hein


Je pense oui, rien que la prise de poids   :? 

Tu ne lui mixes pas ?
Ici Léo vient de se faire enlever les incisives (mon 1er lapin lui c'était les molaires) et c'était/c'est que du mixé à 100% pour tous    :Embarrassment: k: 
Il le mangera forcément 

Par contre, pour de tel dose le simple mini mixeur ne suffit pas il faut un blender ou un robot mixeur    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## miouz

10 ans plus tard ...    ::  

Alors j'ai essayé de mixer les légumes, il mange un peu mais pas tout, j'essaie de mélanger les graines afin que la verdure se colle à celles-çi ou d'y mettre un raisin (qu'il adore) afin qu'il ait le goût du fruit...
Quels sont les légumes qui sont le plus "facile" à mixer ou qui partent le moins en bouillis?
Sinon le foin j'ai laissé tomber, il n'y touche pas même coupé en petits bouts....

Sinon j'ai acheté un otoscope afin de vérifier moi-même ses dents.
J'ai regardé hier soir et je suis désepérée... il a une des molaires du haut qui a vachement poussé et de travers elle se situe entre la joue et la mâchoire...
Va falloir aller chez le véto (déjà...)  :? 

Le plus embêtant est qu'il ne sera pas suivi par Dr Risi mais par mon véto habituel (qui est à deux pas de chez moi). Je lui fait confiance mais elle n'est pas experte en lapin et n'a pas l'habitude de limer les molaires...en plus l'opération est plus chère (c'est quasiment le double !) soit 150 au max qu'elle m'a dit. Le prix n'est pas le plus important mais en plus de ça elle n'a pas l'habitude de le faire. bref.

Sinon j'ai une autre petite question, lorsqu'on lui a posé le cathéter, on lui a rasé les poils au niveau de la cuisse, et ça ne repousse pas, c'est normal ?   :hein:

----------


## clairette57

Quels sont les légumes qui sont le plus "facile" à mixer ou qui partent le moins en bouillis?

Le mieux c'est qu'il partent en bouillis non ? 
Moi je mixe de tout, si il reste trop de morceau (car pour Léo -enfin plus depuis hier, il veut du dur à 100% maintenant monsieur veut plus tendre   - il voulait du mixé style pate à tartiné, un peu liquide parfois même   ) j'ajoute de l'eau  

demain je retente, je te ferais des  




> J'ai regardé hier soir et je suis désepérée... il a une des molaires du 
> haut qui a vachement poussé et de travers elle se situe entre la joue et
>  la mâchoire...
> Va falloir aller chez le véto (déjà...)


Ca fait combien de temps que tu lui as limé ? 




> en plus l'opération est plus chère (c'est quasiment le double !) soit 
> 150 au max qu'elle m'a dit. Le prix n'est pas le plus important mais en
>  plus de ça elle n'a pas l'habitude de le faire. bref.


C'est un peu abusé je trouve ... Ça dur très peu de temps faire ça....




> Sinon j'ai une autre petite question, lorsqu'on lui a posé le 
> cathéter, on lui a rasé les poils au niveau de la cuisse, et ça ne 
> repousse pas, c'est normal ?


Mon lapin a eu les poils rasé et de gros trop (car perte de poils) en janvier (épaule et mâchoire) et novembre à la cuisse
Epaule et mâchoire : ca pousse bien (on dirait un lion  )
Cuisse: c'est encore hyper court (pourtant ça remonte à plus longtemps, donc ça doit être normal !) ses poils à ce niveau ont commençaient à apparaitre il y  a vraiment peu, avant il était tout rose

----------


## clairette57

Bonjour !

Alors, j'ai tenté de faire des photos, je t'ai tout mis par "étape" pour que se soit clair, la dernière pour moi c'est ce qu'il mange, tu cherches qu'elles texture toi ? 


Mon petit paniers de légumes (comme ça tu peux bien voir qu'elle genre j'ai mis : il y a de la salade, roquette, celerie, rutabaga et panais) 





1ère étape avec quelques coups de mixage (donc là c'est sans eau, sinon ça serait déjà en bouillis   )



2ème étapes, toujours sans eau : 


3ème étape (ajout cette fois si d'eau)


Et là dernière étape


Mis dans une assiette


Et le service de monsieur

----------


## miouz

Merci beaucoup Clairette, c'est super gentil de faire des photos tout ça    ::  
Je pensais pas qu'il fallait faire la bouillie comme ça !    ::   je comprends mieux maintenant.
Par contre pourquoi il y a de la bouillie + des légumes ?
Sinon, le but de mixer les légumes est surtout pour son régime alimentaire et non pour l'usure de ses molaires ! c'est pour ça que je n'osais pas faire de la bouillie ! je lui donnais les légumes de ta 1ère étape pour qu'il mastique un minimum.
Je ferais le test cette semaine (je n'ai pus de légumes en stock pour le moment) en plus j'ai un robot du même genre que le tiens.

Sinon ses molaires ont été limées le 10 novembre, j'ai pris rendez-vous le 11 mars pour faire le point.
L'assistante véto m'a dit en gros d'attendre vraiment le dernier moment pour les relimer, car des anesthésies à répétition ne sont pas conseillées...ça réduit l'espérance de vie? c'est dangereux ? quels sont les risques? elle m'a inquiétée sur le coup et j'ai pas osé lui demander pourquoi...

Merci encore beaucoup.

----------


## clairette57

De rien  
Contente que ça t'aide  
Il faut vraiment que se soit bien mixé, dés deux lapins que j'ai eu (un sans incisives l'autre sans molaires) il fallait de la purée



> Par contre pourquoi il y a de la bouillie + des légumes ?


Comme dit plus haut, depuis quelques jours il se met à attaquer les légumes de mon autres lapines (sans soucis dentaire) du coup monsieur ne veut plus de bouillis, alors je lui propose les deux  
Il ne veut pas du tendre que du bien dur (fenouil, celerie etc)




> Sinon, le but de mixer les légumes est surtout pour son régime 
> alimentaire et non pour l'usure de ses molaires ! c'est pour ça que je 
> n'osais pas faire de la bouillie ! je lui donnais les légumes de ta 1ère
>  étape pour qu'il mastique un minimum.


Je comprends, la 1ère fois que j'ai fait du mixe, j'ai proposé à mon lapin les différentes étapes, il n'a voulu (pu manger sans doute) que la dernière, c'est sur ça use pas les dents, il mache pas vraiment mais c'était ça ou je lui donnais que des granulés (donc pas terrible non plus)




> Je ferais le test cette semaine (je n'ai pus de légumes en stock pour le
>  moment) en plus j'ai un robot du même genre que le tiens.


N'hésite pas à me demander si tu à besoin d'aide, et ajoute de l'eau progressivement pour éviter que ce soit hyper liquide à la fin  


L'assistante véto m'a dit en gros d'attendre vraiment le dernier moment 
pour les relimer, car des anesthésies à répétition ne sont pas 
conseillées...ça réduit l'espérance de vie? c'est dangereux ? quels sont
 les risques? elle m'a inquiétée sur le coup et j'ai pas osé lui 
demander pourquoi...

Ca fatigue un animale et le fragilise
Dans le cas de mon 1er lapin, Pablo, il avait des abcès dentaires à répétition si on ne l'avait pas ré opérer (pour au moins la 6ème fois) il serait peut être mort quelques mois plus tard (en gros la dernière opération l'a affaiblit et l'infection à pris le dessus, c'est devenu une septicémie. Bon après il en serait mort "de toute façon mais aurait vécu un peu plus longtemps))

Son cas est particulier, mais tout les vétos sont d'accord pour dire qu'une anesthésie ça fatigue et affaiblit (comme chez l'homme d'ailleurs  ) plus l'animal/la personne est âgé moins il l'a supporte en générale (malgré que certains lapins la supporte mieux que d'autres, un lapin de 2 ans peut mettre plusieurs heures à se remettre et un lapin de 7ans peut se remettre bien avant lui )  

Mais je me demande vraiment si une anesthésie est obligatoire  
Après c'est un "opération" beaucoup plus courte, le dosage doit l'être aussi

----------


## clairette57

> Sinon, le but de mixer les légumes est surtout pour son régime 
> alimentaire et non pour l'usure de ses molaires ! c'est pour ça que je 
> n'osais pas faire de la bouillie ! je lui donnais les légumes de ta 1ère
>  étape pour qu'il mastique un minimum.


A propos de ça aussi, j'ai trouvé aucun véto m'ayant conseillé ou déconseillé "mon idée" 
Je pense du coup que la digestion est différente et que c'est sur c'est moins bien qu'un lapin qui mâche  
Mais il faut faire le pour et le contre : soit il mange granulé h24 soit des légumes (certes moins "bien" que ce qu'il faudrait) + granulés. Pour moi le choix à vite était fait  

Par contre, au début il n'en voudra peut être pas (ajoute un peu de carotte/panais/pomme) pour le gout sucré  
Puis diminue progressivement (sauf si il a besoin de prendre du poids, mais d'après ce que j'ai lu ce n'est pas le cas  )
Dans le cas de Léo j'ajoutais même de criticale care, car il doit grossir, c'est le seul truc qui lui à fait prendre 100g  
Bon du coup il n'en veut plus alors j'espère qu'il restera "stable" 

Après tu fais tes menus comme d'hab, tout passe dans un bon mixeur !
Il faut parfois couper en plus petit bout (après tu as vu comme ma salade était grande, ça passe bien  ) ou arrêter et racler un peu les bord pour remettre le mixage près de la lame mais sinon en quelques secondes c'est fait

----------


## Jessi

Quand il y a un soucis avec des molaires malheureusement il faut les limer tous les 4 à 6 mois à vie généralement.
Par contre 150 euros c'est hors de prix, je te conseillerai d'essayer de trouver un autre véto, car 150 tous les 4 mois ça fait cher!

----------


## miouz

Demain je vais aux courses et j'innove    ::  
J'ai un mauvais pressentiment mais bon    ::  
Sinon pour les 150, la véto m'a donné le grand maximum. De toutes manières après le premier limage, je lui demanderai si le prix est dégressif sinon, j'irai faire ma prospection    ::

----------


## clairette57

Pourquoi tu as un mauvais pressentiment ? 
Au besoin, si ça peut t'aider on peut parler de tout ça en "direct" (messagerie  direct)

----------


## miouz

Bonjour,

Miouz m'a chargé de venir lui poster une question ici.

Elle se demande si il y est systématiquement nécessaire de faire une radio avant d'effectuer le limage des molaires.
Il me semble que la véto lui avait chiffré le cout du limage avec cette radio incluse.

Voila.

Ju, son copain.

----------


## clairette57

Bonjour,


Mon véto n'a jamais fait de radio pour ce soucis  
Elle peut être tout de même utile pour vérifier si il n'y à pas d'abcès mais en sachant qu'elle n'est pas sure à 100%  
Il y a quelques mois j'avais insisté pour que mon véto, avant d'opérer mon lapin de ses incisives, fasse une radio il ma dit aucun soucis mais à ajouté qu'elle serait inutile donc je suppose qu'une radio ne doit pas être faite systématiquement. (surtout qu'un véto, en générale, ne dis pas non pour encaisser 35 )
Surtout si le lapin ne semble pas avec de soucis (aucune boule etc)

----------


## miouz

Coucou ! j'ai RDV tout à l'heure à 16h40 pour faire un point.

Sinon concernant le "test" de la bouillie de légumes : il n'en n'a pas voulu    ::   je lui ai présenté dans une assiette, tout juste s'il la reniflé... même en y ajoutant un peu de banane et un raisin il n'y a pas goûté.

Par contre j'ai réessayé de lui faire manger 1 à 2 heures après et là il en a mangé un peu (il avait sûrement plus faim aussi)  mais : je lui tenais l'assiette et poussait la bouillie sur le rebord, il a pu en mangé un peu mais il s'est vite lassé...   ::  

Sinon, vivement que j'aille chez le véto car aujourd'hui il bave pas mal    ::    et surtout j'espère que j'aurais un bilan positif et surtout convainquant...je verrais si elle me propose la radio et lui demanderais dans le cas où elle me dit que c'est indispensable pourquoi ça l'est.

Je vous tiens au courant    ::

----------


## clairette57

Ca s'est bien passé ?

Pour la bouillie ils ont du mal au début, surtout si monsieur avait l'habitude des granulés  
Tu peux lui faire différents mixages : pomme/épinard et à coté carotte seule etc pour voir ce qu'il préfère 
Après, si il a faim il mangera, mon Léo a mis 1 journée mais il a finit par y toucher (car je donne les granulé que le soir) du coup je lui mélangé avec (je mettais les granulés dans de l'eau préalablement)

----------


## miouz

Bonjour,

Alors, je suis bien allée chez le véto hier, elle était "contente" de revoir Loukoum, je cite "le lapin à problème ! "
Elle a ausculté sa mâchoire et a un mauvais pressentiment...lorsqu'elle met ses pouces derrière la mâchoire et qu'elle pousse vers l'avant, il y a le côté où il y a eu l'abcès qu'il sa'vance beaucoup plus avec un petit grincement. Il y a peut être le risque que ça mâchoire soit donc cassée...  :hein4: 

Ensuite elle a regardé les molaires avec son otoscope : sur un côté apparemment il aurait une dent félée et sur l'autre côté ben comme je l'ai vu avec mon otoscope toutes les molaires du haut décalées...

Le limage est donc prévu pour mardi prochain. Elle m'a dit de me l'emmener à jeun     ::    ce qui a conforté mon doute sur ces capacités par contre après discutions, elle m'a dit de lui donner à manger le matin avant de l'emmener s'il ne mangeait pas la nuit (elle croyait qu'il lui restait des graines le matin). Elle m'a confirmé que tous les animaux opérés devaient être à jeun pour éviter le risque de (régurgitation...) mais que chez le lapin c'était plus délicat que le jeun devait être de minimum 3 heures avant l'opération pour éviter que le transit s'arrête ou qu'il soit en hypoglycémie. Donc en gros je lui donnerai à manger le matin et elle l'opérera 3h après.

Ensuite je lui ai demander pour l'anesthésie, elle m'a dit qu'elle ne pouvait pas le faire au gaz car lorsqu'on s'occupe de la bouche c'est pas facile car ils ne sont pas équipés correctement (à la différence du centre hospitlier Atlantia). Elle lui fera donc une piqure à la dose minium pour ne courir aucun risque et que s'il commençait à se réveiller qu'elle finirait au gaz.

Sinon pour la radio elle m'a dit que c'était comme je voulais. Donc je sais pas... peut être en faire une pour déjà voir si sa mâchoire est vraiment pétée... et voir si aucun abcès se préparent... J'ai tellement peur qu'on m'annonce un autre abcès que je préfère presque fermer les yeux et ne plus faire de radio...

J'espère qu'il ne souffre pas trop en attendant car il grince pas mal des dents, le soir je le prends sur moi et le caresse des heures pour compenser sa douleur s'il a mal...   ::  

[center:1t4oocz9][/center:1t4oocz9]

----------


## clairette57

Donc en gros je lui donnerai à manger le matin et elle l'opérera 3h après.

Oui le lapin ne doit pas être a jeun  
Après, l'idée des 3 h n'est pas dangereuse et pour son cas c'est même conseillé (comme ça il ne restera pas de nourriture dans la bouche, ça serait plus simple  )


> Ensuite je lui ai demander pour l'anesthésie, elle m'a dit qu'elle ne 
> pouvait pas le faire au gaz car lorsqu'on s'occupe de la bouche c'est 
> pas facile car ils ne sont pas équipés correctement (à la différence du 
> centre hospitlier Atlantia).


Il me semble que mon véto c'est pareil, pour cette partie du corps il ne peut la faire 

Sinon pour la radio elle m'a dit que c'était comme je voulais. Donc je 
sais pas... peut être en faire une pour déjà voir si sa mâchoire est 
vraiment pétée... et voir si aucun abcès se préparent... J'ai tellement 
peur qu'on m'annonce un autre abcès que je préfère presque fermer les 
yeux et ne plus faire de radio...


J'ai vécu cette même situation il y a tout juste deux semaines ...
On a sentit des boules sur l'os de Léo,  finalement il n'avait rien
C'est sur que c'est tentant de fermer les yeux, ne pas éventuellement vivre un "échec" ais je ne pense pas que ça aidera ton pinou, malheureusement  
Si ça peut te rassurer tu peux aussi demander l'avis d'un autre véto ?
Mais bon, il y a le risque que tu ne saches réellement jamais avec certitude si oui ou non l'autre avait tord 



> J'espère qu'il ne souffre pas trop en attendant car il grince pas mal 
> des dents, le soir je le prends sur moi et le caresse des heures pour 
> compenser sa douleur s'il a mal...


Il n'a pas d'anti douleur jusqu'à mardi, car ça fait tout de même loin, surtout qu'il doit se faire opérer  ?

----------


## miouz

Merci Clairette    ::  
Au final tu trouves assez positif ce que m'a dit ma véto?

Sinon, je n'ai pas eu d'anti-douleur, mais il me reste du métacam depuis la dernière fois.

J'ai fait une petite vidéo qui date de ce soir en sachant que j'ai attendu 1/2 heure avant qu'il me fasse ça :

[flash=425,350:d8lrfmpl]http://www.youtube.com/v/XqIBu_gGNp4[/flash:d8lrfmpl]

En sachant que je trouve "impressionnant" lorsqu'il me le fait, que ça me fait même mal au coeur... mais il ne le fait pas souvent : ça fait une heure que j'ai pris la vidéo et il ne me l'a pas encore refait, là il rêve ^^.

Alors gêne ? douleur ? les deux ?   :kao4:

----------


## clairette57

De rien  





> Au final tu trouves assez positif ce que m'a dit ma véto?


Positif dans "quel sens" ? Ses compétences ou son diagnostique (risque de fracture etc)
Pour les compétences : c'est sur que dire qu'il faut qu'il soit a jeun c'est pas terrible, surtout que tu lui a bien fait remarqué qu'un lapin ne peut vomir (elle, elle pensait que si ?)
Vu comme ça, je crois pas que son idée des 3h soit du au fait qu'il faut qu'il ai une bouche propre, tu l'as ressentit comment toi ?
Si son idée des 3h est pour qu'il soit un minimum a jeun c'est pas terrible, mais si c'est pour qu'il ai une bouche "propre" c'est plutôt bon comme avis  


> Sinon, je n'ai pas eu d'anti-douleur, mais il me reste du métacam depuis la dernière fois.


Je suis mitigée sur le meta*****, mon véto ne le prescrit pas à n'importe quel lapin (problème rénaux c'est connu il me semble, mais lui il ne veut pas non plus en donner au lapin fragile faible etc)
En tout cas sur le miens il n'a jamais voulu, et je pense pas qu'il ai tord dans ce cas là (en plus je retrouve des pipi blanc depuis plusieurs jours ... je tente de savoir depuis hier quel est le lapin qui me fait ça   )
Tu pourrais peut etre tel à ton véto pour un avis ?


Ce que je vois sur la vidéo (belle qualitée  )
Je pense qu'il y a de la gène, on voit qu'il touche de partout avec sa langue.
Normalement, à partir du moment ou tu commences à toucher leur mâchoire vers les molaires, que tu appuies légèrement dessus en formant des cercles, si il commence à mâcher c'est qu'il y a quelque chose qui le gène.
En tout cas le miens c'est ça, il ne bouge pas quand ses molaires sont "normales" et quand elles deviennent trop longues il "mâche" 
Il doit forcément avoir un peu mal (ca doit peut être l'irrité), je te conseil de lui mouiller ses granulés pour éviter qu'il "insiste" sur cette partie.
Après métacam ou non, je ne sais pas ...
Je trouve qu'il à l'air d'aller bien, il se demande surtout ce qui lui arrive à mon avis ...

J'ai fait une petite vidéo qui date de ce soir en sachant que j'ai attendu 1/2 heure avant qu'il me fasse ça :

----------


## Axelle.C

Ce qu'elle dit est très sensé. Les 3h c'est pour être sûr qu'il ne reste rien dans la bouche et l'sophage il me semble. Mais le lapin doit manger la nuit pour éviter un arrêt de transit.

Je pense qu'une radio permettrait en effet de s'assurer qu'il n'y a rien de grave derrière. Même si elle révèle un autre abcès mieux vaut que ce soit pris à temps.

Courage à toi et Loukoum    ::

----------


## Jessi

Pauvre petit père on voit qu'il est gêné en effet! 
Pur la véto elle n'a pas l'air si mal je trouve, les 3h ça n'est pas faux, moi je n'ai jamais donner de légumes ou granulés avant une opé seulement foin et eau et l'opé ensuite n'est pas faite de suite.
Bon courage! pour la radio je la ferai pour voir la mâchoire au moins.

----------


## miouz

Coucou tout le monde    ::  

 ::   Je flippe pour demain    ::  

Pour répondre à Clairette concernant le fait que la véto m'ai dit que Loukoum devait être à jeun est je cite "pour éviter toutes régurgitations... mais surtout pour éviter une hypoglycémie et pour que ça bouche soit propre" elle a ajouté ensuite que le jeun du lapin ne devait pas être trop long car la digestion est beaucoup plus rapide qu'un autre animal et qu'il ne fallait pas qu'il reste sans manger trop longtemps.
Donc en gros, le seul souci c'est qu'elle pense qu'un lapin peut régurgiter    ::  

Sinon Loukoum n'a pas présenté de signe de douleur, il ne grince pas des dents en fait mais mâche et est gêné.




> Normalement, à partir du moment ou tu commences à toucher leur mâchoire vers les molaires, que tu appuies légèrement dessus en formant des cercles, si il commence à mâcher c'est qu'il y a quelque chose qui le gène.


Oui c'est tout à fait ça. Mais je lui donne ses granulés passés sous l'eau pour lui facilité la tâche. Après son opération il va falloir qu'il utilise ses molaires un max !

Sinon ben demain je lui dirais de faire une radio pour voir l'état de sa mâchoire... Après je ne sais pas si on peux voir un abcès avec une radio c'est plus avec un scanner nan ?

Merci en tout cas de votre soutient    ::

----------


## clairette57

Je penserais à vous deux, tiens nous au courant surtout ! 




> je cite "pour éviter toutes régurgitations... mais surtout pour éviter une hypoglycémie et pour que ça bouche soit propre"


Oui donc c'est pas trop  mal  

J'ai eu l'occasion de demander à mon véto si il fallait absolument endormir pour limer les dents il 'a dit que c'est trop traumatisant, donc on peut pas faire sans




> Oui c'est tout à fait ça. Mais je lui donne ses 
> granulés passés sous l'eau pour lui facilité la tâche. Après son 
> opération il va falloir qu'il utilise ses molaires un max !


L'usure des molaires varie selon les pinous, le miens va atteindre les 4 mois mais il va devoir se faire limer bientôt.
Mon véto me demande une cinquantaine d'euros pour ça 





> Sinon ben demain je lui dirais de faire une radio
>  pour voir l'état de sa mâchoire... Après je ne sais pas si on peux voir
>  un abcès avec une radio c'est plus avec un scanner nan ?


Il vaut mieux, un abcès peut se voir (il se sent dans la plupart des cas surtout  ) avec un scanner, c'est pas du 100% par contre
D'expérience, les abcès que j'ai rencontré (même ceux dans l'os) se sentent (il faut tâter) ou alors il y a un écoulement "naturel" dans la bouche 
Après, c'est sur que rien ne vaut le scanner, mais autant commencer déjà par une radio si tu n'es pas partie dans l'optique d'en faire un (vu le prix et les véto incompétent qui le pratique )

----------


## miouz

Je prends mon courage à deux mains pour vous expliquer la situation qui est selon la véto : catastrophique    ::  

J'ai récupérer Loukoum hier, le limage s'est bien passé et c'est bien là, la seule chose positive....

Voilà son compte rendu chirurgical : (je recopie)

*Inspection : fracture mandibule droite (laxité anormale au niveau de la mandibule)
Radiographie : molaires percent la mandibule et molaire sup racines trop longues aussi
Coupe et limage des surdents, molaires supérieures gauches poussent à l'équerre
Joue gauche intérieur fortement lésée*

+ suspicion d'un nouvel abcès.

Je ne vous raconte pas dans quel état je suis et encore, je tiens le coup même si c'est dur au boulot. Je pense que je ne réalise pas encore.

La véto m'a clairement dit qu'il n'y avait plus rien à faire.
Il aurait fallu lui enlever toutes les molaires qui posent problèmes (celle qui pousse vers l'il et celle où il y peut être un abcès) et réparer la mâchoire en posant des broches en sachant que sur un petit chien l'échec est de 50%. Donc ce n'est pas la peine d'aller encore le charcuter pour "rien"

Et bien sur depuis hier il ne mange rien et à l'air de souffrir (je dois lui donner 0.35ml  de métacam le matin) je l'ai gavé de cuni complete mélangé à l'eau hier soir et ce matin et ce midi : diarrhée alors qu'il n'en a jamais eu... donc je lui ai donné du rongeur digest.

Je n'ose plus le gaver et ne mange toujours pas : il refuse même la banane...

Franchement je suis désespérée et sur les nerfs. Je ne sais pas comment je vais tenir au boulot... j'en ai vraiment marre tout ça pour rien     ::

----------


## clairette57

Mer** ....
Je suis vraiment désolée Miouz, je pensais vraiment que tout allais bien ce passer, comme tout je suppose  




> Il aurait fallu lui enlever toutes les molaires qui posent problèmes 
> (celle qui pousse vers l'il et celle où il y peut être un abcès) et 
> réparer la mâchoire en posant des broches en sachant que sur un petit 
> chien l'échec est de 50%. Donc ce n'est pas la peine d'aller encore le 
> charcuter pour "rien"


Enlever une "chaine" (je sais pas si on peut utiliser ce terme pour des dents) c'est possible.
Pour ce qui est de faire des broches, c'est obligatoire dans ce type de cas ? Car il a ce soucis depuis novembre non ? Il vivait jusqu'ici  

Comment ça se fait qu'il a eu une tel chute ? (refus de manger etc) c'est l'opé qu'il l'a autant fatiguée ?

----------


## miouz

J'avais un mauvais pressentiment hier matin lorsque je l'ai emmener mais quand j'ai su que l'opé c'était bien passée, j'étais optimiste lorsque je suis allée le chercher... j'ai vite déchantée....

Je ne comprends pas, pour moi la mâchoire est cassée depuis l'extraction des incisives car entre les deux opé de Dr Risi j'avais été enlevé les fils chez ma véto et elle n'avait pas vu que la mâchoire été cassée. Dr Risi ne me l'a pas dit c'est tout. Même l'assistante m'avait laissé penser que c'était cassé mais je me suis dit qu'elle délirait et que Dr Risi me l'aurait dit.
Ceci dit, il n'avait pas l'air de souffrir après même jusqu'à que je l'emmène se faire limer les dents.

Pour les broches oui c'est obligatoire car ça ne se ressoudera pas seul, la véto m'a dit qu'il devait beaucoup souffrir alors que je ne l'ai jamais remarqué....en plus il ne peux pas "forcer" sur ses dents car la mâchoire ne suis pas donc même s'il mange du foin la mâchoire se décale et ça ne sert à rien.

Sinon je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne mange plus, qu'il semble avoir mal tout ça. Je ne peux plus le regardé tellement ça m'infecte, j'en tremble    ::  

Désolée, ça part dans tout les sens...

----------


## Jessi

Oh non   ::  

Tu ne pourrais pas le ramener sur Nantes pour que le docteur R puisse te dire s'il y a encore quelque chose à faire ou pas, il est quand même très compétent et pourra te dire normalement il te dit honnêtement ce qu'il en pense. Moi j'ai dû faire endormir ma cochon d'inde en janvier il m'a dit que c'était préférable. Je serai toi je demanderai un dernier avis.
Bon courage.

----------


## clairette57

> J'avais un mauvais pressentiment hier matin lorsque je l'ai emmener mais
>  quand j'ai su que l'opé c'était bien passée, j'étais optimiste lorsque 
> je suis allée le chercher... j'ai vite déchantée....
> 
> Je ne 
> comprends pas, pour moi la mâchoire est cassée depuis l'extraction des 
> incisives car entre les deux opé de Dr Risi j'avais été enlevé les fils 
> chez ma véto et elle n'avait pas vu que la mâchoire été cassée. Dr Risi 
> ne me l'a pas dit c'est tout. Même l'assistante m'avait laissé penser 
> ...


Mon véto m'avait fait un "coup" du même genre, il ne m'avait pas prévenu que l'état de mon lapin était préoccupant car je venais, la veille, d'endormir ma ratte  
Le lendemain il était mort ... (Je l'ai appris à 18h, alors que ça datait de 11h  , je l'aurai tué. Il a sacrément mal dormit d'après lui et il y avait de quoi, rien qu'avec mes idées de meurtres   ...)
Je lui ai pardonné, car il ne voulait pas rajouter une couche, me préserver ..Je suppose qu'avec d'autres patients ça aurait marché  

Si j'ai bien compris, le véto qui a fait la dernière opé n'ai pas le dr Ri** ? (le fameux véto chez qui tu es allé super loin etc ?), tu as essayé de l'avoir au téléphone pour avoir des explications ? Et peut être qu'il a une solution ...




> Pour les broches oui c'est obligatoire car ça ne se ressoudera pas seul,
>  la véto m'a dit qu'il devait beaucoup souffrir alors que je ne l'ai 
> jamais remarqué....en plus il ne peux pas "forcer" sur ses dents car la 
> mâchoire ne suis pas donc même s'il mange du foin la mâchoire se décale 
> et ça ne sert à rien.


Ok ... 

Sinon je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne mange plus, qu'il semble avoir 
mal tout ça. Je ne peux plus le regardé tellement ça m'infecte, j'en 
tremble  

Il a été opéré ("seulement" d'un limage des dents), l'anesthésie l'a sans doute affaiblit, l'opé à réveillé des douleurs (le limage c'est loin d'être une chirurgie "douce" ça reste assez douloureux, surtout si lui à la mâchoire fracturé ...) si il a des abcès ca peut aussi "augmenter" l'infection et du coup l'affaiblir 
Donc, en sois, c'est malheureusement logique qu'il soit ainsi ... 

Qu'est ce que tu envisages pour "la suite" ? Car tu peux choisir de le gaver (avec du critical c*re etc) mais a voir si c'est "utile" 
Désolée je suis peut être direct, mais je ne vois pas comment exprimer cela autrement que comme je viens de le faire 

Tu n'as pas à t'excuser que "cela parte dans tout les sens", tu es perdue et surtout tu t'attendais a tout, sauf à ça ...
Ca se comprend tout à fait, j'ai malheureusement moi aussi déjà vécu des sentiments similaires pour mes lapins, c'est vraiment dur, surtout quand on ne sais pas réellement vers quoi on va ...




> Tu ne pourrais pas le ramener sur Nantes pour que le docteur R puisse te
>  dire s'il y a encore quelque chose à faire ou pas, il est quand même 
> très compétent et pourra te dire normalement il te dit honnêtement ce 
> qu'il en pense. Moi j'ai dû faire endormir ma cochon d'inde en janvier 
> il m'a dit que c'était préférable. Je serai toi je demanderai un dernier
>  avis.


Je suis du même avis, au moins déjà par téléphone

Pleins de courage surtout miouz

----------


## miouz

Merci à toutes les deux.

Ma véto m'a dit qu'elle appellerais Dr Risi pour lui demander son avis, Je préfère que ça soit elle qui le fasse afin qu'elle explique au mieux la situation et je ne suis pas sûre de pouvoir tenir le coup au téléphone. Elle m'appelle pour me dire ce qu'il en pense dès qu'elle l'a eu au téléphone.

Sinon j'ai passé une sale journée et à faire semblant d'aller bien au taf...bref.

La chose positive est qu'il a mangé de lui même une petite rondelle de banane vers 15H. Je vais réessayer tout à l'heure lorsque la banane sera réchauffée (elle était au frigo).
Je le trouve "mieux" que ce midi mais a encore fait une "bouse"... 

En attendant, je n'ai pas grand chose à faire sauf que pour moi il est impossible de laisser un animal souffrir (quelque soit l'animal) s'il est mourant il me faudra prendre la décision de l'endormir... mais avant ça j'attends l'avis de Dr Risi. Ce qui serait vraiment chouette c'est qu'il aille mieux, j'aurais encore le temps d'en profiter un max avant que ses molaires ne le fassent trop souffrir.
Je vais vous poster la radio.

----------


## miouz

Voici la radio, par contre je ne sais pas si elle est dans le bon sens :



On voit nettement les racines des molaires supérieures qui dépassent largement et qui ne sont pas alignées...
On devine la mâchoire fracturée sous la première et deuxième molaires inférieures
Sinon on devine l'abcès (mais on le voit moins bien que sur l'autre profil) sur la dernière molaire inférieure.

Sinon Loukoum a retrouvé l'appétit, il prend lui même la seringue de gavage dans la bouche, mais j'ai quand même l'impression que ça lui fait mal lorsqu'il mastique ...
Pour contre j'ai mélangé les cuni complete avec de l'eau peut être que c'est ça qu'il lui a donné la diarrhée, c'est possible ?

----------


## clairette57

> Pour contre j'ai mélangé les cuni complete avec de l'eau peut être que c'est ça qu'il lui a donné la diarrhée, c'est possible ?


J'ai un lapin très fragile, il a ce genre de mixe depuis plusieurs mois : aucun soucis
Donc franchement, je pense pas que ce soit ça 

Une opération peut troubler le transit, il mange pas de foin en plus alors je suppose qu'il est comme "plus fragile"




> Ma véto m'a dit qu'elle appellerais Dr 
> Risi pour lui demander son avis


Ok, c'est une bonne chose  



> Sinon j'ai passé une sale journée et à faire semblant d'aller bien au taf...bref.


J'imagine  



> La
>  chose positive est qu'il a mangé de lui même une petite rondelle de 
> banane vers 15H. Je vais réessayer tout à l'heure lorsque la banane sera
>  réchauffée (elle était au frigo).


J'ai eu le cas, sur ma lapine hyper gourmande, elle n'a pas voulu mangeait une journée (énorme pour elle qui mange 100g en 10 min chrono  ) ca peut arriver après une opé, surtout si il a des douleurs





> En
>  attendant, je n'ai pas grand chose à faire sauf que pour moi il est 
> impossible de laisser un animal souffrir (quelque soit l'animal) s'il 
> est mourant il me faudra prendre la décision de l'endormir... mais avant
>  ça j'attends l'avis de Dr Risi. Ce qui serait vraiment chouette c'est 
> qu'il aille mieux, j'aurais encore le temps d'en profiter un max avant 
> que ses molaires ne le fassent trop souffrir.



Ca se comprend, surtout si il n'y a plus aucune chance ...
Mais si il remange c'est déjà bien !
Sinon, pour son transit, tu peux lui faire bouillir de l'eau avec du foin et lui donner ca à boire de lui même ou gavage (le foin aide a rétablir le transit, évite les diarrhée etc donc ça peut que lui faire du bien)
Sinon, si la diarrhée continue, un peu de rong*ur dig*st  

Tu peux toujours retenter le mixage de légumes avec des fruits/légumes riches et vitaminés
Pour la radio, franchement j'y vois rien ... A part des dents qui "remontent"..
Mais bon, j'ai jamais rien vu dans les radios ^^

----------


## miouz

Bonjour...

J'ai retrouvé mon Loukoum d'avant le limage    ::  
Il remange normalement, fait des crottes toutes rondes, court, saute, bref tout ça.

Sinon pas de nouvelles de ma véto...

Même si Loukoum va "mieux" moi j'ai du mal... je ne m'imagine pas vivre sans lui. Je suis partagée entre y penser mais ça fait tellement mal mais le choc sera moins brutal lorsque ça arrivera... en attendant, j'en profite un maximum et ne le lâche pas d'une semelle    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## clairette57

Bonjour,

L'opération avait du effectivement bien l'affaiblir alors  
C'est déjà bien si il est "comme avant" 



> Je suis partagée entre y penser mais ça fait tellement mal mais le choc sera moins brutal lorsque ça arrivera...


Mon lapin est lui aussi sans doute condamné, j'ai préféré ne pas y penser et essayer de profiter.
Car en y pensant on se mine et je suis pas convaincu que devant le "fait" on y soit plus préparé   (on a beau tous savoir qu'on va mourir, le jours J c'est bien différent..)
Après c'est mon ressentit, si tu préfères t'y préparer, fait le  

N'hésite pas à recontacter la véto, si quelque chose est possible autant le savoir rapidement !

----------


## clairette57

Coucou !


Comment va t il le pépère ?

----------


## miouz

Il va bien. J'ai eu samedi un message sur mon téléphone. Dr Risi a confirmé ce qu'elle m'a dit : opération de la mâchoire impossible surtout s'il y a un abcès : il n'y a plus qu'à attendre...
Je fais comme toi : j'essaie de ne pas y penser, de toutes manières je n'y arrive pas. Le seul fait de penser que Loukoum ne sera plus avec nous dans quelques mois me poignarde le cur.
J'en profite un maximum et essaie de lui faire plaisir le plus possible. il a le salon a lui tout seul toute la journée, je ne le rentre plus. Il adore tellement dormir sur le pouf....
J'ai retrouvé le moral. Ce qui m'aide, c'est qu'il ne sait pas ce qu'il lui arrive, il ne sait pas qu'il va mourir, ça m'aide à tenir le coup...

----------


## clairette57

C'est déjà bien si il va mieux  
il a des antibios (pur limiter l'infection etc) ?

----------


## miouz

Il n'a rien du tout non... juste du métacam en cas de douleur, mais je lui en ai donné que le premier jour.
Je pense pas qu'il y ai une infection si ?   :hein:

----------


## clairette57

Un abcès c'est une infection   
Mon lapin (qui a aussi un abcès dentaire qui actuellement se "vide" tout seul) à depuis son opération d'arrachage de dents des antibios pour "lutter" contre l'abcès et éviter d'autre infections

----------


## Jessi

Effectivement un abcès c'est une infection donc antibio.
Je suis bien triste de lire ces nouvelles   ::  
Bon courage!!

----------


## clairette57

Oui il lui faudrait vraiment des antibios car les abcès vont l'affaiblir au bout d'un moment et le métacam risque aussi de le faire  
Les antibios retardera l'infection 

Mais en fait, qu'est ce qui crée cet abcès (une dent ?) si oui pourquoi ne pas l'enlever ?

----------


## miouz

Coucou, en fait c'est une suspicion d'abcès... (on voit une tâche sur la radio mais ce n'est pas flagrant)
Si il y a abcès, on ne peut pas l'enlever pour plusieurs raisons : ça risque d'endommager plus la mâchoire (surtout que l'abcès se trouve à la base de la dernière molaire, tout au fond, ça risque d'être encore plus douloureux) et qu'en gros le plus gros souci est sa mâchoire pétée et sa molaire qui pousse vers  l'il : du coup pourquoi lui faire subir une autre opération alors que c'est déjà perdu d'avance...   :hein2: 

J'enverrai un mail au Dr Risi pour lui demander son avis car à vrai dire je suis un peu perdue ...

Bonne soirée.

----------


## clairette57

Ok, mais dans le doute j'aurais quand même donné un antibio par contre
Bon après je ne suis pas véto hein, c'est une bonne idée de demander conseil à ton véto  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## miouz

Oui je demanderai conseils. Par contre, donné un antibio tous les jours pendant plusieurs mois est vraiment efficace à long terme ? ça me parait bizarre de lui donner un antibio "à vie" ou est ce juste sur une période ?

----------


## clairette57

Dans son cas, juste une période ne servirait à rien je pense car l'infection sera toujours là, enfin c'est mon avis  

Mon premier lapin a eu des antibios sur pendant longtemps (abcès dentaires à répétitions) du coup on alternait les antibios surtout quand ça ne faisait plus d'effet et pour éviter qu'il y ai une trop grosse résistance

----------


## Kyt's

Tu as envoyé la radio au véto que je t'ai indiqué ?
Quelle réponse ?

----------


## miouz

Bonjour tout le monde...

Je me force aujourd'hui à venir écrire ici.

Loukoum nous a quitté samedi matin. On a décidé de le faire euthanasié.

Tout allait bien jusqu'à vendredi dernier où lorsque je me suis levée et allée le voir comme tout les matins, je l'ai retrouvé ballonné. Il nous a déjà fait plusieurs ralentissements du transit dont une qui a nécessité une hospitalisation.
Mon ami a donc filé chez le véto qui lui a fait une radio et lui a administré de la morphine + parafine + féligastril bref tout comme la dernière fois. On a pu le récupérer à 18H, j'étais contente car je pensais qu'il irait mieux...
Je suis rentré vers 19h30, je l'ai retrouvé 2 fois plus ballonné avec son ventre très dur...nous sommes retourné chez le véto (car il nous manquait un médoc) on a pu discuté avec elle un moment. Elle nous a conseillé de revenir le lendemain si ça n'allait pas mieux pour lui faire un piqûre de morphine car la douleur serait intense une fois la morphine résorbée.

J'ai essayé de le gavé pour que son transit redémarre mais il avait lâché l'affaire, il recrachait le criticale care ainsi que ses médocs... je suis resté avec lui jusqu'à minuit.

Vers 5h00 du matin, mon ami et moi on s'est levé car on arrivait plus à dormir, on a retrouvé Loukoum qui était dans la même position que la veille : prostré dans son bac d'angle.
On a mis le canapé en lit et on est resté avec lui jusqu'à 7H30. Il bougeait encore un peu mais était de plus en plus amorphe : je l'ai porté un moment, sa tête partait toute seule en arrière... on voyait dans ses yeux qu'il en avait marre de tout ça. C'est le matin même qu'on a décidé de le laisser partir, de ne pas être égoïste et de penser avant tout à lui et de le soulager.

A 9H00 je suis partie travailler, je lui est dit une dernière fois au revoir. Je ne réalisais pas.
A 10H00, la vétérinaire l'a ausculté et a dit à mon ami qu'on prenait la bonne décision, que ça ne servait à rien de s'acharner sur lui d'autant plus qu'il était condamné.
Mon ami est resté près de lui et l'a caressé jusqu'à la fin.

C'est très très dur et le mot est faible, il me manque une partie de moi-même, tout tournait autour de Loukoum, il laisse un grand vide. La vie continue mais elle ne sera plus jamais pareille.
ça me fait mal au plus profond de moi-même.

C'est si injuste, j'ai tout fait pour lui pour que ça aille pour le mieux et pourquoi tout ça ?? je savais que ça finirais comme ça mais j'espérais un miracle au fond de moi, que la chance tourne.
Pourquoi certains lapins vivent des années dans une cage ridicule, avec une alimentation inadaptée et aucun soins véto ? pourquoi ? Loukoum méritait de vivre, c'était le lapin parfait, c'est dégueulasse.

Repose en paix mon Loukoum, tu vas tellement me manquer. 

Merci à tous pour votre soutien et votre aide surtout à Clairette.

----------


## clairette57

Je suis sincèrement désolée pour ton petit Loukoum Miouz ...
J'imagine à quel point ça doit être une épreuve à quel point ça doit être rageant de le voir partir "comme ça" alors que tu as tout fait pour qu'il vive longtemps et parte "simplement" de vieillesse ...
Il ne faut pas oublier que sans ta présence, tes soins, ton attention etc il ne serait pas arriver jusqu'ici...
Il aurait peut être vécu dans un minuscule cage à manger des granulés, ces proprios l'auraient retrouvé mort un jour sans comprendre pourquoi et basta    ::  
Même si malheureusement ça ne le ramènera pas, il faut penser à comment il a vécu avec toi et comment il aurait pu vivre sans toi ...
J'ai moi même vécu ce genre de situation avec Pablo qui est mort à cause de ses abcès malgré tout les soins. Il est décédé vers 3 ans aura vécu 2 ans de grosse maltraitance et même pas 1 an avec nous. C'est moche car il n'aura pas vécu longtemps correctement et aura subit beaucoup de soin mais malgré tout je pense qu'il était heureux et on a tout fait pour ça, et je sais que c'est aussi le cas de ton Loukoum 

Je te souhaite plein de courage pour ce que tu vis, hésite surtout pas si tu as besoin

----------


## Jessi

Je suis tellement triste pour vous   ::    Il était si mignon! en tout cas n'oublie pas que c'est une preuve d'amour de l'avoir libérer de sa souffrance.
Une douce pensée pour Loukoum qui continuera de vivre à travers vos pensées.
 :bisous3:

----------


## chanel59

je suis tellement triste pour toi miouz, je te comprends j'aime tellement mes chiens et mes chats je crainds déjà la jour ou ils vont me quitter, surtout dans ces conditions....
courage
repose en paix petit lapinou

----------


## CHAVA

Je viens de lire les 8 pages et suis sincèrement désolée que ça se finisse ainsi mais tu as vraiment tout fait pour lui et c'est beaucoup d'opérations, de soins et de douleurs pour un petit pinou de 2 ans 1/2...
Il s'est battu lui aussi mais était certainement fatigué de tout cela. Le coeur d'un pinou est fragile et Loukhoum s'est vraiment battu et a été un pinou très courageux.
Sois en fière et garde un bon souvenir. Je sais à quel point perdre un pinou est difficile ( j'ai mis 1 an à me remettre de la perte de mon premier pinou    ::   ), surtout quand on a tout fait pour que ça aille mieux..
Bon courage à toi, nous sommes toutes avec toi    ::

----------


## miouz

Merci à tous pour vos messages, ça fait chaud au cur d'être aussi bien compris ici...
aujourd'hui ça fait déjà 1 semaine qu'il est parti, c'est encore très dur...
J'ai énormément de souvenir avec lui que ça sera très long avant que j'aille mieux.
Pour le moment j'ai mis une photo à la place de ça cage et quelques roses, j'ai vraiment besoin de le voir que ce soit les photos ou les vidéos...

Il repose en paix dans le jardin de mes parents, ça a été dur de l'enterrer samedi dernier : il faisait nuit, on était sous la pluie... et rien que de penser qu'il est sous terre dans le froid, à l'extérieur seul, m'a été insupportable la première nuit...

Une des dernières photos que j'ai de lui : 


Tu me manques mon loulou, rien ne sera jamais plus pareil qu'avant...

----------


## Sanaga

Reposes en paix Joli Loukoum, petit lapin tout doux...Je suis très triste d'apprendre cette nouvelle, grosses pensées à toi Miouz   :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## CHAVA

Arff c'est pour ça quue je préfère que mes bébés soient incinérés...comme ça je sais pas où ils sont et aucun lieu de reccueillement pour fondre en larme dessus...
Bon courage à toi et si tu as besoin de parler parce que certainement qu'autour de toi beaucoup de gens ne vont pas comprendre qu'on puisse etre aussi malheureux pour un pinou, viens parler ici, nous on te comprend    ::

----------


## miouz

Juste envie d'écrire un petit message ici ...

Il y a un an jour pour jour, tu nous a quitté. J'ai pensé à toi toute la  journée, tu es toujours aussi présent dans mon cur. Tu me manques  tellement.
Aucun animal ne t'a remplacé. Je ne peux pas... Ce n'est pas l'envie qui  me manque mais la raison me rappelle la douleur que j'ai eu à te perdre et je n'ai pas envie que cela se reproduise, c'est certainement encore trop tôt...

J'espère que tu es bien là haut. Saches que je ne t'oublierai jamais. Tu me manques mon loulou.

----------


## toutouill3

Il était très beau en tout cas.
Courage à vous...

----------

